# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > سوال: سایت تبلیغاتی برنامه نویس!!!

## یوسف زالی

سلام.
با این که می دونم مدیران این سایت این پست رو هم به فنا می دن و ابدا براشون اهمیتی نداره،
عزیزان، این بود قولی که برای بهبود سایت دادید؟
10 تا تبلیغ بالای فرم، که عملا یک صفحه رو تبدیل به مزخرف کرده و تا باز می شه مجبوریم اسکرول کنیم،
این آخری هم این پایین که دیگه محشره.
به یکی گفتند فرار مغز ها داریم، گفت همون بهتر که برن..
ممنون از این نوآوری جدید در سایت.

----------


## alihassanabadi

سلام اتفاقا من میخواستم این پست رو بزنم که دوستان زحمت کشیدن
اقا وقتی پای پول وسط بیاد همه چی تغییر میکنه حتی یک تومان
حالم از این تبلیغات به هم میخوره ,
*یکی نیست بگه آخه خرید و فروش پراید یا خط رند رند رند رند ایرانسل چه ربطی به برنامه نویسی داره.
من جای شما بودم به ازای هر کلیک یه صفحه جدید تبلیغاتی باز میکردم اینجوری شاید در آمدش بیشتر میشد.
*سایت برنامه نویس دیگه هیچ وقت حس و حال اول رو نداره
من خودم شخصا خیلی کم میام در حد لاگین و لاگاوت
امیدواریم که این سایت بتونه به وضعیت چند سال پیش خودش برگرده.
آره حتما برمیگرده بشین تا برگرده  :ناراحت:

----------


## ahmad156

من هم با دوستان موافقم
به نظرم *صاحبان* اولویتشون درآمدزایی شده نه ترویج برنامه نویسی.
اصلا مهم نیست که بار علمی تالارها شدیدا افت کرده، سوال ها بی جواب میمونه، هر کی هر پستی بخواد میزنه ، و .....
هر پست و مطلب به درد بخوری هم هست مربوط به سال های گذشته ست
واقعا متاسفم :ناراحت:

----------


## Felony

به مدیران ربطی نداره ، مدیران خودشون هم با این موضوعات مشکل دارند و بارها تو بخش خصوصی مطرح کردن ، رسالت جدید این سایت درامدزایی هست و وظیفه ای بابت مشکلات کاربران و مدیرانش نداره ...

لطف کنید از این پس به جای واژه مدیران از صاحبان استفاده کنید .

:)

----------


## alihassanabadi

آقای کرامتی لطفا تحویل بگیر.
پایین آمدن کیفیت به مدیران هم مربوط میشه.

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

جوری صحبت میکنید که تمامی اعضا Donate انجام میدن برای سایت 
سایت هزینه داره دوستان ، هاست ، دامین ، برنامه نویسی ، و...

----------


## alihassanabadi

> جوری صحبت میکنید که تمامی اعضا Donate انجام میدن برای سایت 
> سایت هزینه داره دوستان ، هاست ، دامین ، برنامه نویسی ، و...


دوست عزیز ما منکر این نیستیم ولی در آمد زایی با روش های دیگه هم امکان پذیره
به روش های دیگه اقدام کنن مثل خیلی از سایت های بزرگ... 
نه با تبلیغ پراید و سیم کارت اعتباری و صدور ویزا و ...
این کار غیر حرفه ای بودن سایت رو میرسونه و فقط کاربران رو فراری میده 
من از خیلی ها شنیدم که ای بابا سایت برنامه نویس چیه "دیگه نمیرم" شده جای تبلیغ و ...

----------


## ahmad156

> جوری صحبت میکنید که تمامی اعضا Donate انجام میدن برای سایت 
> سایت هزینه داره دوستان ، هاست ، دامین ، برنامه نویسی ، و...


دوست عزیز یه سر به آموزشگاه برنامه نویس هم بزنین بد نیست.فکر نمیکنم درآمد کمی باشه(نوش جونشون) که نیاز باشه تبلیغات پراید و سیم کارت اعتباری و صدور ویزا و ... رو انجام بدن

----------


## Jarvis

> دوست عزیز ما منکر این نیستیم ولی در آمد زایی با روش های دیگه هم امکان پذیره


میشه مثال بزنید ؟ روشی که از خوده سایت برای سایت درآمدزایی کنه ...



> به روش های دیگه اقدام کنن مثل خیلی از سایت های بزرگ...


خیلی از سایت ها رو نمیشه با سایت برنامه نویس مقایسه کرد



> این کار غیر حرفه ای بودن سایت رو میرسونه و فقط کاربران رو فراری میده


غیرحرفه ای بودن یک سایت با تبلیغ های درونش و این چیزا مشخص نمیشه ... بلکه با سطح علمیش و سابقه ی کاریش و اینجور چیزا مشخص میشه...
کاربران هم اگه بخوان با این چیزا از سایت فرار کنن معلوم میشه برای کسب علم اومدن یا چیزه دیگه...

مسئله رو خیلی گنده کردید ... انگار حالا با چار تا تبلیغ ، سایت برنامه نویس به فنای ابدی رفته ...!!
بابا شما که دارید میاید انجمن ... حالا چار تا تبلیغ اون بالا باشه ... یعنی واقعا این قدر اذیتتون میکنه و مانع پیشرفت شما میشه ؟؟
بس کنید .. برید به کارتون برسید بابا ... سایت باید خرج خودش رو در بیاره ...

----------


## WOLF_MEHRDAD

> دوست عزیز یه سر به آموزشگاه برنامه نویس هم بزنین بد نیست.فکر نمیکنم درآمد کمی باشه(نوش جونشون) که نیاز باشه تبلیغات پراید و سیم کارت اعتباری و صدور ویزا و ... رو انجام بدن


شما دوتا مسئله جدا رو داری قاطی میکنی !
آموزشگاه چه ربطی به سایت داره.
این سایت یک مرجع رایگانه ، هیچ حق عضویتی ازتون نمیگیره . حالا چندتا تبلیغ باشه مشکلی پیش میاد برای شما ! ( خیلی هم کلیک میکنید :دی )

----------


## ahmad156

دوست عزیز ناراحتی دوستان بابت اینه که رویه سایت عوض شده و داره بدتر میشه.مسئولین به جای اینکه فکر بهبود بار علمی ساین باشن دارن فقط فکر درآمدزایی هستن.
درضمن بنده آموزشگاه برنامه نویس رو جدا از سایت نمیدونم هر چی باشه به اعتبار این سایت اعتبار پیدا کرده

----------


## alihassanabadi

> این سایت یک مرجع رایگانه ، هیچ حق عضویتی ازتون نمیگیره . حالا چندتا تبلیغ باشه مشکلی پیش میاد برای شما


مگه satckoverflow  یا codeproject میگیره



> میشه مثال بزنید ؟ روشی که از خوده سایت برای سایت درآمدزایی کنه ...


آره چون اینقدر منظم و حرفه ای نیست که آدم بتونه به عنوان رزومه ازش استفاده کنه
به عنوان مثال شاید سایتی مثل codeproject خیلی ازش استعلام میشه واسه اینکه فقط آمار کاربران حرفه ای رو بده این خودش یه مسیر درآمد زایی شاید خیلی از شرکت های گردن کلفت واسه استخدام همین کارو کنن و این خودش یه خط بیزینسه.
دوستان خسته نباشید.

----------


## یوسف زالی

> جوری صحبت میکنید که تمامی اعضا Donate انجام میدن برای سایت


 :متعجب: 

این سایت داره من رو یاد سایت ایران سان می ندازه.

یک پیشنهاد:
یک قسمت هم اصافه کنید برای چت کردن کاربران با هم. هر کس هم روی هر لینکی کلیک کرد یک صفحه تبلیغ براش باز شه. می تونید یک حلقه هم اضافه کنید که هر 3 دقیقه خودش یک لینک رو به زور به کاربر بلینکونه!

سایت باید پول خودش رو در بیاره، بله، پس اون پونیشا مسخره اونجا چکاره هست؟ این سایت چقدر هزینه داره؟ واقعا چقدر؟ ماهی بیشتر از  300 200 تومان؟! یک میلیون؟ چقدره که شصت تا تبلیغ جواب نمی ده؟
از سر دلسوزیه، ته تهش اینه که دیگه نیاییم، ولی با این کار سایت به شدت از چشم می افته و افتاده.
اون عزیزانی هم که سنگ به سینه می زنند، من رو یاد اون شاگردایی می ندازن که : "استاد! امروز یادتون رفت امتحان بگیرید"  :لبخند گشاده!: 
دلمون به این خوش بود که این سایت از این چرندیات کمتر داره، که البته انتظار زیادی بود..
اشکال نداره اگر نصف سایت پر بشه از چرت و پرت تبلیغ موبایل و تیغ و شورت، ولی به ازاش یه تکونی هم ببینیم تو روند سایت. ما که به اندازه خودمون ترکوندیم، بی منت و مزد، از دستمون همین بر می اومد، دیگه باید مالکان هم یک کاری کنند که فقط در جهت خودشون نباشه، نه؟!
با FELONY موافقم. مالکان و نه مدیران..

----------


## veniz2008

> میشه مثال بزنید ؟ روشی که از خوده سایت برای سایت درآمدزایی کنه ...
> خیلی از سایت ها رو نمیشه با سایت برنامه نویس مقایسه کرد
> غیرحرفه ای بودن یک سایت با تبلیغ های درونش و این چیزا مشخص نمیشه ... بلکه با سطح علمیش و سابقه ی کاریش و اینجور چیزا مشخص میشه...
> کاربران هم اگه بخوان با این چیزا از سایت فرار کنن معلوم میشه برای کسب علم اومدن یا چیزه دیگه...
> 
> مسئله رو خیلی گنده کردید ... انگار حالا با چار تا تبلیغ ، سایت برنامه نویس به فنای ابدی رفته ...!!
> بابا شما که دارید میاید انجمن ... حالا چار تا تبلیغ اون بالا باشه ... یعنی واقعا این قدر اذیتتون میکنه و مانع پیشرفت شما میشه ؟؟
> بس کنید .. برید به کارتون برسید بابا ... سایت باید خرج خودش رو در بیاره ...


 سلام.
من برای یک لحظه که سایت رو باز کردم فکر کردم بین سایت برنامه نویس و Soft98.ir یک قرارد مشترک تجاری بسته شده!!  :قهقهه: 
فقط یه چیز کم داره اونم اینه که با کلیک کردن روی هر لینک، 3 تا لینک دیگه از چپ و راست و پایین بزنه بیرون، البته اونم به نظرم خیلی خوبه، جناب کرامتی بهمون نشون میده که چطوری میشه در عین واحد افکت گذاری کنیم روی صفحات وب  :لبخند گشاده!: 
شعبه اصفهان رو هم که ماشااله راه اندازی کردید و بزودی در سراسر ایران! به اعتباری که از همین کاربران بدست آوردید به تعداد راه های رسیدن به خدا شعبه می زنید.
این تبلیغ آخر گند زده به ماهیت سایت، مثل بورس آدم فروشی میمونه!(مدرنیته خرید برده).اون زمان میگفتن "دویست 1، دویست دو، دویست سه" بعد میگفتن فروخته شد.اینا با تایمر اینو پیاده سازی کردن. میگه فروخته شد!!  :قهقهه: 
آقای Variant! دیدید گواهینامه یا چک پول تقلبی رو پانچ میکنن؟
خداشاهده اگه قدرت این کار رو داشتم، مدیریت بخشت رو پانچ الکترونیکی میکردم. آدمه خودت باش دوست من. میکروفون گرفتی جار میزنی که چی؟.
اعتبار این سایت رو تک تک افرادی رقم زدن که از روز تاسیس تا به امروز دارن بدون چشم داشت فعالیت میکنن.
ما هم منکر این نیستیم که جناب فرمانده سود ببرن. ولی به این میگن ...
لا اله الا الله.
گفته بودی غیر حرفه ای بودن به این چیزها نیست، اگه به اینا نیست حتما به هندونه نرسیده توی بازار میوه فروش هاست.  :کف کرده!: 
اتفاقا همین چیزهاست نشون میده که یک مدیر چقدر بابت ارتقا کیفیت فنی یک سایت اهمیت میده و چقدر دیدش حرفه ای هست.
آقای کرامتی حدود 10 ماه پیش یه قولی داد که گقتن منتظر ایجاد تغییرات اساسی در سایت باشید. گفتن که برای کاربران حرفه ای هم خواب های خوشی دیدن تا اونا هم از سایت فرار نکنن. مرد مومن چرا قول دادی و عمل نکردی؟. حداقل برای کاربرانی که اون پست شما رو خوندن اونقدر ارزش قائل میشدید و میگفتید به فلان دلیل امکان ایجاد تغییرات نیست.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام
منم نظرم اینه که تبلیغات رو از این سایت بردارید. حداقل اگر هم بر نمیدارید این تبلیغ پایینی رو بردارید چون واقعاً اعصاب آدم رو خرد می کنه. احساس می کنم برای پست زدن باید این تبلیغات رو با دست کنار بزنم و بعد بنویسم. من هم قبول دارم که سایت هزینه داره ولی بهتره که یک روش دیگه رو برای تامین هزینه های سایت انتخاب کنید. من خودم حاضرم که ماه به ماه هزینه ای رو برای کمک به سایت پرداخت کنم. مطمئن هستم که دوستان دیگه هم این کار رو می کنند. حالا دیگه مشکل چیه؟  :متفکر:

----------


## یوسف زالی

اگه واقعا این قدر تند تند تو 10 ثانیه جنساش رو رو هوا می زنن، چه نیازی به تبلیغ داره؟!!
من هم حاضرم به سایت کمک مالی کنم.
به دوستام هم سپردم فطریه هاشون رو به من بدن  :لبخند گشاده!: 
البته شوخی کردم، ولی تو رو خدا اون بالایی ها قابل تحمل تره، این پایینیه چیه آخه؟
مثلا با یک عده آدم تحصیل کرده طرفید بابا..
رسما داره به آدم توهین می کنه، بودنش، محتواش، جاش..

----------


## matrix-program

آخه نمیدونم چی بگم
حالا فرض میکنیم 1 میلیون خرج سایت میشه
10 تا تبلیغ تو سایت هست
هر کدوم ماهی 300 تومن میدن
میشه 3 میلیون درآمد سایت!
حالا اون لینک به پونیشا به کنار...
از مدیران خواهش میکنم یه بخش donate راه بندازن و هزینه سایت رو هم بگن

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

*در مورد تبلیغات:*
اگه شما می خواهید در هزینه ها شریک باشید مشکلی نیست. یک ماه آزمایشی هزینه رو شما تامین کنید، همه اون تبلیغات برداشته میشود.

فهرست هزینه ها:

هزینه سرور اختصاصی: ماهیانه یک میلیون و هفتصد هزار تومان.هزینه دریافتی مسولین دیتاسنتر جهت مراقبت سلامتی سرور ماهیانه 2 میلیون تومان (هزینه ارزان ترین پلن Managed).هزینه حقوق یک نفر مسئول فنی سرور (نگهداری و تغییرات نرم افزاری سرور جهت کارکرد بهینه) ماهیانه 800 هزار تومان.هزینه فایروال (در صورت بروز حملات Dos Atack و ...) هر 24 ساعت 120 دلار.
با من هم سر قیمت ها چانه نزنید که اگر فلان کار را انجام دهید ارزان تر تمام میشود. گزینه های دیگر قبلا بررسی شده. سرور اختصاصی فوق فقط در اختیار سایت برنامه نویس است و هیچ سایت دیگری بر روی این سرور میزبانی نمی شود. 

در ضمن تبلیغات امسال زیادتر شده چون هزینه ها زیادتر شده. سال های گذشته تبلیغ آنچنانی در کار نبود و هزینه ها طی 11 سال گذشته کلا از درآمد شخصی بنده تامین شده. 2 ماهی هست که تعداد تبلیغات بیشتر از سابق شده. قبل از اون چی؟ کسی چرا اعتراض نمی کرد که چرا هزینه ها رو کسی کمک نمی کنه؟


* در مورد کاهش کیفیت:* 
اینجا یک جامعه (Community) است با بیش از 200.000 نفر عضو. کیفیت مطالب رو فرهنگ اعضا تعیین میکنه. خیلی ها اینجا فقط به فکر استفاده هستند و زمانی مراجعه می کنند که کارشون راه بیافته و بعد غیب می شوند. در حالی که خیلی از این افراد اگر حضور داشتند قدرت این رو داشتند که با کمک تجربیات قبلی خودشون به کسانی که به مشکلی که اینها قبلا برخورده اند و حلش کردند برخورده باشند و بتوانند کمک دیگران کنند. کم هستند افرادی که به این فکر کنند که اگر کسی به من کمک کرد، من هم از طریق کمک به دیگران جبران کنم.


* در مورد وعده ها:* 
روزهایی که اون بحث ها مطرح شد خیلی ها اعلام همیاری کردند و قول های حسابی دادند ولی خبری از قول شان نشد. یکی شان که نام نمی برم و یک از کارهای اساس رو بعهده گرفته بود از دی ماه سال گذشته تا بحال به سایت لاگین نکرده!
من یک نفرم، بدون کمک افرادی که هر کدوم یک کاری را بعهده بگیرند در مقابل این همه جمعیت چکار می توانم بکنم؟
هر وقت همیاری غیرمالی افراد به میزان مورد نیاز انجام کارها رسید، اونوقت بگید چرا کاری انجام نمیشه. من همین که بتوانم مجموعه را زنده نگه دارم از سرم هم زیاده، خودش کلی کاره.

*در مورد لینک به پونیشا:*
سایت پونیشا ربطی به سایت برنامه نویس نداره. لینک پونیشا به 2 دلیل در سایت ما هست:

هدایت درخواست های انجام پروژه و حل تمرین های دانشجویی به اون سایتکمک به توسعه فرهنگ و بازار کار فری لنسینگ در کشور.
ما درآمد خاصی از همکاری با پونیشا نداریم.

----------


## بهروز عباسی

درود به همه



> روزهایی که اون بحث ها مطرح شد خیلی ها اعلام همیاری کردند و قول های حسابی دادند ولی خبری از قول شان نشد





> من یک نفرم، بدون کمک افرادی که هر کدوم یک کاری را بعهده بگیرند در مقابل این همه جمعیت چکار می توانم بکنم؟


راستش من خودم توی این سایت همه جوره پایم و کسانی مثل *You-See* هم که دیگه نیازی به گفتن نداره فعالیتشون معلومه.

اگه نیاز به کمک دارید من حاظرم [و مطمئنا دوستان دیگه ای هم هستن]چون واقعا اون روزایی رو که چیزی بلد نبودم و با هربار بازدید از سایت چیزای جدید یاد میگرفتم هنوزم یادمه. *اگر قابل دونستید بگید باید چکار کنیم.*

*با تشکر از آقای کرامتی و دیگر دوستانی که به آینده این سایت فکر میکنن.*

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

تعداد کاربران 220,180

تعداد کاربران فعال 2,737

تعداد داوطلبین همکاری و همیاری چند نفر؟

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> تعداد داوطلبین همکاری و همیاری چند نفر؟


 یه تاپیک برای این موضوع ایجاد کنید معلوم میشه ، 

بهترین نمونه برای اینکه نتیجه همکاری ها رو نشون میده همون مجله برنامه نویسه اون مجله نشون میده از چه تاریخی دیگه همکاری ها کم شده :ناراحت: 

امید وارم دوباره دوستان کمک کنن تا روزهای قبل برگرده.

----------


## UfnCod3r

اقا تبلیغ کنید زیادم کنید  :تشویق: 
ولی چیزی که به تیپ سایت بخوره
کم مونده کرم حلزون تبلیغ بشه   :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## sohil_ww

تبلیغ، کاری که از نظر من اصولی هست، چون می دونم این سایت خرج داره و مطمینم این سایت و این تلبیغات به هیچ وجه کفاف درآمدشو نمی ده ! 

ولی تبلیغی که جدیدا به سایت اضافه شده(تبلیغ سایت ایسام) من نمی گم این تبلیغ حذف بشه ! 
این تبلیغ دسترسی به سمت چپ سایتو یکم سخت کرده 
من این گونه تبلیغاتو زیاد دیدم که گوشه های سایت قرار می دن ولی این گونه تبلیغات تو قسمت های بی مصرف سایت قرار می گیره 

ممنون میشم اگه بتونید(البته اگه در قرار داده تبلیغیتون جای تبلیغ ذکر نشده) جا این تبلیغ عوض کرده  فکر کنم گوشه های بالا خیلی بهتر باشه تا روی کلید ارسال پاسخ فوری ! حالا بماند که حالت پیشرفته دیگه نداریم !! 

بازم می گم ممنون میشیم اگه تغییر جا پیدا کنه 

با تشکر !

----------


## Jarvis

در مورد همکاری باید بگم بنده هم مایلم هرگونه کمکی از دستم بر بیاد انجام بدم .. همونطور که الان دارم انجام میدم!
پیشنهادم اینه که دوباره مجله رو راه بندازیم ... یه مجله ی گرافیکی ولی در حوزه ی برنامه نویسی

----------


## Veteran

> هزینه فایروال (در صورت بروز حملات Dos Atack و ...) هر 24 ساعت 120 دلار.


 :متفکر: 
30*120
با دلار 2 هزار تومنی
میشه 7200000

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

بچه ها زیاد سخت می گیرید من نرم افزار adguard  نصب کردم دیگه تبلیغات دیده نمیشه شما هم همین کارو انجام بدید تا جناب کرامتی هم مخارج سایتو تامین کنه.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> 30*120
> با دلار 2 هزار تومنی
> میشه 7200000


 فایروال همیشه وصل نیست. بنابر درخواست و مواقع مورد نیاز وصل میشه.

----------


## Desaghi

show image & javascript مرورگر خود را غیر فعال کنید.

----------


## mehran6764

نمی دونم  این پشینهادم می تونه  عملی بشه  یا نه  ولی ترجیح می دم بیان کنم

 میشه این کارو کرد که  یه قسمت جدا  واسه تبلیغات طراحی بشه افرادی که مایل هستند  به سایت کمک کنند  ، داوطبانه روی اون  لینک ها کلیک کنند ؛ یه چیزی مثل سایت های کلیکی ، منتهی اینجا کسی که کلیک   می کنه  انتظار پول نداشته باشه ..
یه عده دیگه هم می تونن با  حمایت مادی اشون حامی سایت بشن که  بالا دوستان بهش اشاره کردن ، متنهی در صورتی که سایت پشرفت کرد و مزایایی برای کاربران در نظر گرفت این کاربران در اولویت باشند

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

کسانی که نمی خواهند تبلیغات را ببینند می توانند پلاگین AdBlock Plus را روی فایرفاکس نصب کنند و تبلیغات مورد نظر را بلوک کنند.

----------


## یوسف زالی

با تشکر از این که بالاخره جواب بنده رو دادید.
بنده و سایر دوستان اگر از دستمون بر بیاد وقت می گذاریم. البته با تناسب وقت آزاد خودمون. دوستان زیادی دیگه نیستند که این کار رو کنند ولی بهتر از هیچیه.
(البته داستان مدیریت و این چیزا نیاز به توضیح داره، اگر در این باره بجث بشه)

جناب کرامتی:
هیچ کس از کسی طلب نداره. همه دلمون داره می سوزه. این نبودن شما برای پاسخ خیلی مطالب حاشیه ای می سازه. خود من برای اولین باره موفق شدم با شما صحبت کنم. هرگز پیام خصوصی هم ندادم. اما اگر صلاح می بینید یک فکری کنید.
الان نصف سایت فکر می کنند که شکاف بزرگی بین مدیران و مالکین این سایت وجود داره. خیلی ها فکر می کنند که شما و سایر مالکین و ذی نفع ها فقط به فکر خودید. من هم روش!
قصد من بی ادبی نیست که مایه اش یه اخراج ساده هست! می خوام بدونید که سایت چی داره می شه.
چند وقت قبل هم چند تا پست زدم که ..

چه می شود کرد؟
اول باید دید می خواهیم چه بشود..

چند وقت پیش چند تا از دوستان هم پیشنهاد هایی داشتند که عملی نشد.
نمی دونم!
دلم می گیره از این که برنامه نویس هامون از این سایت می رن. آقایان کشاورز، SAASTN، Felony و ... عملا انگیزه ای ندارند.
پیشنهاد می کنم که یک جلسه ای نظر سنجی ای چیزی برگزار کنید، نتایجش رو پایلوت کنید ببینیم چی می شه.
اگر لازمه به مدیران و کاربران فعال امتیازاتی اعطا بشه، انگیزه داده بشه، سایت رو غلطک بیفته. گروه های همفکری برای پروژه ها و درامد های اشتراکی ایجاد بشه، سهمی از اون هم بالطبع به سایت می رسه. شاید اصلا بشه پروژه هایی در سطوح ملی انجام بشه، هماهنگی و لینک می خواد که شما خودتون این کاره اید.
با حرف زدن و همفکری و مشورت و جلسه و این داستان ها کار یه تکونی می خوره. اگر قرار گذاشته شده کارهایی انجام شه، اون کار ها زمان بندی بشه، با مسوول مرتبط در تاپیکی اعلام بشه، روند کارها قدم به قدم انجام شه. سنگ بزرگ نشه علامت نزدن.

من خودم هر چی بلدم از همین دوستان گله؛ البته چیز زیادی هم بلد نیستم، در حد توان و وقتم لاگین می کنم، دوستان زیادی هم هستند که بی منت کمک می کنند. اما به دلیل بی برنامگی و بی انگیزگی هدر می رند. با هم کل کل می کنند، هکر بازی راه می ندازن و ...

در بدترین حالت ممکن، اون تیلیغ نباید حذف شه، ولی بشه یک تبلیغ مرتبط با جای خوب...
فکری بشه که بتونیم عملیش کنیم. کاربران رو هم کنار خود ببینید،
این کمرنگی شما خیلی کارها رو بد تر می کنه...

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> این نبودن شما برای پاسخ خیلی مطالب حاشیه ای می سازه


من همیشه بودم و هستم. اما تنها کاری که به صورت عمده انجام میدم نگهداری سرور و اندیشیدن تمهیداتی است که بتونم همچنان این جامعه رو زنده و پا بر جا نگهدارم، بیشتر از این هم انرژی ای برام باقی نمی مونه.
این جا اسمش جامعه است. جامعه رو هم اعضایش تشکیل میده، نه رهبرش.
روز اول میدونید سایت برنامه نویس چطوری جان گرفت و به اینجا رسید؟ یک سری ایده شخصا گذاشتم وسط، یک عده هم خوششان اومد. اون ایده به اشتراک گذاری دانش بود. این قضیه باعث شد تعداد اعضای سایت از 8 نفر به 20 نفر، سپس به 80 نفر، و بعد از یک سال به 2000 نفر برسه. اون موقع ها (سال 81) مونده بودیم چطوری اون همه جمعیت (2000 نفر!) رو مدیریت کنیم. اما جواب خود به خود نمود کرد: با همکاری خود اعضای سایت. هر کس مسئولیت یک کاری رو بعهده گرفت. این جریان هم تا سال ها ادامه پیدا کرد. اون زمان ما از کسی درخواست همکاری نکردیم، اعلامیه نزدیم که تو رو خدا بیایید هر کس کاری را بعهده بگیره، افراد خودشون خواستند و همکاری کردند. از اون جور افراد خیلی وقته کم شده. افراد بیشتر به فکر خودشون هستند تا دیگران. طرف میاد دنبال جوابش و تا جواب گرفت میره دنبال کارش. مقداری معرفت لازمه. این روزها هیچ کس پیدا میشه به شما 100 گرم پنیر مجانی بده؟! ما اینجا از کسی پول نخواستیم. داره 12 سال میشه که همین روال رو ادامه دادیم. اما خود افرادی که بهشون اشاره شد چی؟ یک جو معرفت تو وجود افراد باشه با خودش نباید فکر کنه اگر من از اینجا خیر دیدم، یک خیری هم به دیگران برسونم؟ اون آدم پول نداده برای دریافت کمک فنی. میتونه خودش هم همین جوری جبران کنه. با کمک به دیگران. از 220.000 نفر جمعیت اینجا قطعا چند نفر پیدا میشن که به دانشی که همین آدم داره نیاز داشته باشند. وقتی دریغ کنه، جریان میشه مثل الان. وقتی درک و معرفت باشه، میشه مثل سابق (جریانی که تا سال 86 بود).

اگر قراره حرکتی اینجا صورت بگیره از من انتظار معجزه نداشته باشید، من خدا یا پیامبر نیستم، یک آدمم مثل شما. خودتون یک فکری به حال خودتون بکنید. وقتی به یک اجماع نظر با دیگر کسانی که مایل به همکاری هستند رسیدید به من اطلاع بدید، من قول میدم امکاناتش رو برایتان فراهم کنم.

من 11 ساله برای خدمت به کسانی مثل من خودم که از همه طرف به هر دلیل تحریم هستند و از دسترسی به منافع مفید محروم هستند از عمر و درآمدم مایه گذاشتم، تا روزی هم که بتونم اینجا رو نگه میدارم. خیلی ها بودند که از عضویت از اینجا به خیلی جاها رسیدند. اسامی همه شان را یادمه. اما اونها الان کجا هستند؟

شماها شروع کنید، یا علی بگید، ایده بدید، پیگیر باشید، حمایت کردنش هم از من. بعد یک مدت هم غیب تون نزنه.




> خود من برای اولین باره موفق شدم با شما صحبت کنم. هرگز پیام خصوصی هم ندادم.


حرف نزدن بزرگترین ظلمیه که یک نفر میتونه به خودش و دیگران بکنه. اگر حرف ها زودتر مطرح می شد شاید الان اوضاع خیلی زودتر از این حرفها فرق کرده بود.




> قصد من بی ادبی نیست که مایه اش یه اخراج ساده هست!


بنده دچار هیچ گونه جنونی نیستم که کاربری رو که 5 ساله تو این سایت عضوه و 2498 پست داره رو اخراج کنم. وقتی یک نفر با این اوصاف انتقادی کرد گوش میدم و جواب میدم. از اون تعداد پست 10% اش هم کمک به دیگران بوده باشه دعای خیر مخاطبین پاسخ ها و نظر خداوند پشتوانه شماست. لازم نیست آدم حتما پول تو جیب کسی بگذاره که کمک و کار خیر حساب شود. همین پاسخ ها زندگی خیلی ها رو عوض میکنه. وقتی طرف با حل شدن یک مشکل از مخمصه و فشاری که کارفرما بهش به خاطر وجود مشکل وارد میشه رها میشه حتی اگر یادش نباشه بیاد و تشکر کنه ثوابش براتون منظور میشه.




> چند وقت پیش چند تا از دوستان هم پیشنهاد هایی داشتند که عملی نشد.


دوستانی که پیشنهاد دادند آیا پیگیر درخواست شان شدند و عملی نشد؟! 
چند نفر از اعضا درخواست ایجاد بخش Firebird را داشتند، طرف به آقای صادقیان، به من و ... پیام خصوصی داد. این احتمال زیاده که پست طرف زیر تعداد زیادی از پست ها که هر روز اضافه میشه دفن بشه. طرف مصر بود، پیگیر بود، بعد از یک هفته درخواستش عملی شد. یک نفر دیگه پیدا شد گفت حاضره مدیریت اون بخش رو بعهده بگیره، بررسی شد، ایشان همون روز مدیر بخش مذکور شد. اینها معنی خاصی نداره؟



> اگر لازمه به مدیران و کاربران فعال امتیازاتی اعطا بشه، انگیزه داده بشه،  سایت رو غلطک بیفته. گروه های همفکری برای پروژه ها و درامد های اشتراکی  ایجاد بشه، سهمی از اون هم بالطبع به سایت می رسه. شاید اصلا بشه پروژه  هایی در سطوح ملی انجام بشه، هماهنگی و لینک می خواد که شما خودتون این  کاره اید.


عرض کردم. از شما حرکت، از ما حمایت.




> با حرف زدن و همفکری و مشورت و جلسه و این داستان ها کار یه تکونی می خوره.  اگر قرار گذاشته شده کارهایی انجام شه، اون کار ها زمان بندی بشه، با  مسوول مرتبط در تاپیکی اعلام بشه، روند کارها قدم به قدم انجام شه.


اون قدیم که اشاره کردم جریان کار همین جوری بود. مدیرها هماهنگ میکردند، جلسات ماهیانه میگذاشتیم، همفکری میکردیم و اجرا میشد، ماه بعد هر کس گزارش پیشرفت میداد. فیلم های جلسات اون زمان رو هنوز تو آرشیوم دارم.

اگر برای جلسات نیاز به مکان بود با من هماهنگ کنید. محیط آموزشگاه و خودم در خدمت شماست. خودم هم در جلسات شرکت خواهم کرد. 5 روز اول هفته تا قبل از ساعت 4 می توانید روی فضای آموزشگاه برای حلسات حساب کنید.




> این کمرنگی شما خیلی کارها رو بد تر می کنه


من روزی بیش از 20 بار سایت رو باز میکنم. اما وفتی حرکت و خبری نیست بعد از 5 دقیقه و حداکثر چند تا پاسخ دادن، برمیگردم سرکار خودم. اگر حرکتی باشه من هم تحریک می شم، خبری نباشه، نتیجه سکونه. مثل این چند سال.

پ.ن: جهت بهتر دیده شدن این تاپیک و مشارکت دیگر افراد در امور، این تاپیک به اعلان تبدیل شد.

----------


## Nima NT

> عرض کردم. از شما حرکت، از ما حمایت.


مدیریت متاسفانه تبدیل شده به یک وسیله برای قدرت نمایی و دفع مخالف تو سایت ، تالارهایی وجود دارن که اگر پروفایل مدیرانشون رو نگاه کنید متاسفانه حالا حالاها حتی وارد سایت هم نمیشن...
چه برسد به مدیریت...
واقعا" متاسفم این رو میگم ، بعضی تالارها دارای مدیرانی هستن که از لحاظ علمی صلاحیت مدیریت اون تالار رو ندارن

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

دقیقا با NimaNT موافقم بارها دیده شده اعضای تازه وارد جواب فنی به مدیری دادن در عوض مدیر تالار جهت ضایع نشدن پست کاربر را حذف و تاپیک را قفل کرده جناب کرامتی خیلی از ماها مایل نیستم نام ببرم جواب فنی به طرف دادیم مدیرا با هم ریختن سر مون البته الان دیگه اون مدیرا تو سایت نمی یان و یا اینکه کسی بی احترامی می کنه به اعضای سایت ،مدیر در پست بعدی مطلب میزاره و پست کاربری که بد بیراه میگه را حذف نمی کنه به هر حال اگر کسی تخصصی در زمینه ای رو نداره اگر هم پیشنهاد مدیریت تالاری رو بهش میدن خود طرف نبایستی قبول کنه و بعضی تالار ها مدیراشون 2 یا 3 ساله لاگین نکردن دوست ندارن باید خودشون خداحافظی کنن و گرنه شما باهاشون خداحافظی کنین.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> جناب کرامتی خیلی از ماها مایل نیستم نام ببرم جواب فنی به طرف دادیم مدیرا با هم ریختن سر مون





> خود من برای اولین باره موفق شدم با شما صحبت کنم. هرگز پیام خصوصی هم ندادم.


شما در این باره به من چیزی گفتید و من رسیدگی نکردم؟




> حرف نزدن بزرگترین ظلمیه که یک نفر میتونه به خودش و دیگران بکنه. اگر حرف  ها زودتر مطرح می شد شاید الان اوضاع خیلی زودتر از این حرفها فرق کرده  بود.


مدیرهای غیرفعال رو گزارش بدید، ترجیحا یک نفر رو هم به جایش پیشنهاد بدید. حتی باهاش مذاکره کنید. همه کارها رو که من نباید انجام بدم. اینطور هم نیست که من فقط اینگونه درخواست ها رو از دیگر مدیران بشنوم و یا کسی خودش درخواست بده. هر کسی دلش به حال این جامعه میسورزه میتونه این کار رو انجام بده.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

چه شد، بقیه کجا هستند؟

----------


## sohil_ww

> چه شد، بقیه کجا هستند؟


در رابطه با صحبت شما 1 پیام خصوصی برای شما ارسال کردم 
اگه با نظر بنده در اون پیام موافق بودید من حاضر هستم به شخصه  با افراد ذکر شده صحبت کنم !

با تشکر

----------


## عقاب سیاه

> تعداد کاربران 220,180
> 
> تعداد کاربران فعال 2,737
> 
> تعداد داوطلبین همکاری و همیاری چند نفر؟


من اطلاعات زیادی ندارم واسه همکاری اما آماده همیاری ام اونم 24 ساعته
چون هرچیزی که از برنامه نویسی بلدم از این سایت هست

----------


## سعید صابری

به نظر من بی انصافی در حق "صاحبان سایت" است داریم از امکانات سایت مجانی استفاده می کنیم و... . خداییش من یک بار پیام خصوصی دادم به جناب کرامتی فکر کنم 1-2 ساعت بعد پیگیری کردند
بیش از 50% مشکلات سایت به خاطر خودمان(ما کاربران)است فرار مغزها! مطمئنن به خاطر این موضوعات پیش پا افتاده نیست.مدیران هم مشکل خودمون است تا قبل از مدیریت که یک ساعت هم از سایت خارج نمیشیم ولی بعد از اینکه مدیر بخش زیر اسم ظاهر شد دیگه برعکس میشه و هفته ای یک ساعت هم سر نمیزنیم. کار مدیران مثل "کشاورزها که هندوانه می کارند و وقتی به سود مورد نظرشون رسیده اند بقیه حاصل رها می کنند" است.

*به خاطر گیر دادن آقای عباسی به کلمه "کشاورزها" :تاکید می کنم منظور بنده آقای مهندس کشاورز نیست.*

----------


## بهروز عباسی

درود به همه .



> به نظر من بی انصافی در حق "صاحبان سایت" است داریم از امکانات سایت مجانی استفاده می کنیم و... .


موافقم .



> مدیران هم مشکل خودمون است تا قبل از مدیریت که یک ساعت هم از سایت خارج  نمیشیم ولی بعد از اینکه مدیر بخش زیر اسم ظاهر شد دیگه برعکس میشه و هفته  ای یک ساعت هم سر نمیزنیم.


این که شما میگی هفته ای 1 بار ، شاید به ابن خاطر باشه که مدیر ها میتونن به صورت مخفی وارد سایت بشن و اسمشون توی لیست کاربران آنلاین نیست و هروقت پستی بدن یا پستی حذف کنن شما فکر میکنید اونا بالاخره امدن به سایت ، :ناراحت: 

** ویرایش شد*

----------


## avayehamrah

> به نظر من بی انصافی در حق "صاحبان سایت" است داریم از امکانات سایت مجانی استفاده می کنیم و...


کاملا موافقم؛ این سایت داره خدمات خیلی خوبی رو ارایه می کنه اما خوبه که پیشنهاد و انتقاد سایر دوستان هم شنیده بشه
حداقل کاری که می شه انجام داد اینه که تبلیغات سایت مرتبط با موضوع برنامه نویسی باشه و یا اینکه تبلیغات به صورت آزار دهنده به نمایش گذاشته نشه
اما در مقابل باید توجه داشته باشیم که تبلیغات نبض تپنده یک سایته و نمی شه از اون گذشت

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

امروز با مسئول تبلیغات صحبت کردم که موضوع اون تبلیغ رو مرتبط با سایت در نظر بگیره.

----------


## Vahab

سلام و خسته  نباشید خدمت دوستان من حق رو به آقای کرامتی میدم من یه زمانی اینجا عضو شدم و استفاده کردم ولی متاسفانه مسیر زندگیم طوری رقم خورد که از دنیای برنامه نویسی خداحافظی کردم ولی همیشه به این سایت سر میزنم افزونه های زیادی هست که با نصب کردنش میتونید تبلیغاتی رو که نمیخوائید غیر فعال کنید مثل Adblock

----------


## sohil_ww

با تشکر از تمامی مسئولان سایت که به حرف کاربران ارزش قائلاً 

واقعا سپاس گذاریم .

من تا امروز فکر کنم به 2 مدیر پیام داده بودم (البته هیچ کدام سئوال علمی نبوده) که متاستفانه پاسخی دریافت نکردم 

ولی امروز صبح پیامی برای آقای کرامتی ارسال کردم و واقعا از پیگیری ایشان شگفت زده شدم بازهم از ایشان تشکر می کنم بابت پیگیریشون ! 

در ضمن فکر می کنم این تایپیک به نتیجه رسیده باشه و شاید بشه قفلش کرد 

با تشکر 
سهیل !

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اتفاقا قفل نخواهد شد. بلکه این تاپیک به اعلان تبدیل شده تا همه ببینند و مشارکت کنند.

----------


## disiba

سلام 
حیف است که خدای نکرده سایت به مشکل بخوره . من پیشنهاد می کنم دوستان راههای مختلف درامد زایی رو پیشنهاد بدن تا مسئولین سایت کمتر از تبلیغات استفاده کنند. پیشنهادات من اینه :
1 - گذاشتن اگهیهایی  با کلیک کاربران ( اختیاری ) 
2 - تعیین مبلغی که کاربران بصورت اختیاری پرداخت کنند .

----------


## veniz2008

> چه شد، بقیه کجا هستند؟


من اینجام!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
 بقیه هم همینجا هستند ولی خیلی ها نمیخوان ببینن. از روی پست های این دوستان میتونید بفهمید که سال هاست که اینجا هستن ولی مورد بی مهری قرار گرفتن.



> چرا به مدیر ها گیر دادید ؟ من یکی از مدیر ها رو میشناسم اگه هر کدوم از شما جای اون بودیدن و مشکلات حال حاضر اونو داشتید سال به سال هم به سایت سر نمیزدید! بنده خدا هنوز داره خدمت میکنه. لطفاً اگه گلایه می کنید کلّی نکنید


دوست من شما به خودت و یکی دو مدیر دیگه نرو که ساعت 4 بامداد هم توی سایت هستی و گاها گذرت به تالار سی شارپ هم میخوره.
چشم من کلی نمیگم، میخوام ریزش کنم.
من مثال این تالار SQL Server رو میزنم. به نظر من آقای کرامتی شما اونجا مدیر نذاشتی، خان و پادشاه قاجار گذاشتی. اینا فکر میکنن ما از مالدیو اومدیم و اونقدر ضعیفیم که هیچی نمی فهمیم (آقای msalim را فاکتور بگیرید چون خداییش آدم افتاده ای هست).
من چند وقت پیش یه کتاب خونده بودم و یک سوال درباره sql برام پیش اومد، کلی وب و ... رو گشتم. واقعا نیاز به کمک داشتم. یک تاپیک جدید ایجاد کردم، بعد از یک مدت که دیدم کسی از دوستان بلد نیست پیام خصوصی دادم به آقایان "حمیدرضا صادقیان" و "رضا یاراحمدی" و ازشون خواستم در تاپیک حضور پیدا کنن و جواب سوال رو بگن. دریغ از اینکه یه جواب به من داده بشه. بعدها که بارها اعتراض کردم آقای صادقیان لطف کردن و یک لینک منبع اصلی دادن (حتی حاضر نشدن که چند خط فارسی مطلب بذارن). اگر قرار باشه همش لینک منبع اصلی بدیم این سایت به چه درد میخوره؟. منبع اصلی جای خودش رو داره.
همین 1 ماه پیش هم باز هم سوال sql داشتم و واقعا جایی نبود که مطالب رو توضیح داده باشه. من سوال رو در یک تایپک جدید مطرح کردم. بالای 90 بازدید داشت ولی کسی جوابی نداد. رفتم تالار NikAmooz جوابمو گرفتم و تاپیک برنامه نویس رو پاک کردم.
حالا سوال من اینه : به نظر شما آقای کرامتی، اگر به جای این دوستان یه سیب زمینی یا یه گوجه فرنگی بذارید فرقی با تفاوت میکنه؟. شما به من بگید اینا چکار میکنن؟ اینا چطوری میخوان به کیفیت سایت و تالار sql کمک کنن؟. ما مدیر *با دانش* و *فعال* میخوایم.
آقای کرامتی، همین پروفایل خود شما "آخرین فعالیت" مشخصه که کی اومدید.  برای این دوستان این گزینه هم مخفی هست. اصلا معلوم نیست میان نمیان.
همین You_See که انسان مودب، بادانش و فعالی هست چرا نباید مدیر باشه؟ (البته فکر میکنم قبلا بود!!)



> این که شما میگی هفته ای 1 بار ، شاید به ابن خاطر باشه که مدیر ها میتونن به صورت مخفی وارد سایت بشن و اسمشون توی لیست کاربران آنلاین نیست و هروقت پستی بدن یا پستی حذف کنن شما فکر میکنید اونا بالاخره امدن به سایت ، 
> اینطوری شما ما رو به مقرور شدن متهم می کنید ها.


اینکه خیلی بده. سرباز گمنام امام زمان که نیستن این مدیران. شماها هم مثل خود ما بودید. مدیر یا مسئولی که وجودش در کنار سایرین احساس نشه معلومه شائبه و انگ مغرور بودن و بی تفاوتی رو به خودش می بینه.
هرکسی نمیتونه، مدیر نشه. بالاخره یک مدیر سطح دسترسی داره که یک کاربر معمولی نداره. آقای ایکس که کاربر فعال و با دانشی هست وقتی یک کاربر معمولی هست و سطح دسترسی نداره چه کار میتونه بکنه؟.
تالار سی شارپ هم به جز جناب جمشیدی (gwbasic) کس دیگه ای وجود نداره. ولی توی تالار یه لشکر اسم مدیر نوشته شده.اینا کی هستن واقعا؟ جدا" وجود خارجی دارن؟ 
اگر خواستید برای تالار سی شارپ از بین دوستان فعال و با دانش بهتون پیشنهاد میدم.

----------


## aliphp1

سلام دوستان من که حوصله نداشتم همه پست ها رو بخونم فقط همون دو تای اول رو خوندم
ضمنا با مدیران سایت هم آشنا نیستم و اصلا نمیشناسیمشون
فقط همین رو بگم : 
دوستانی که خیل دلشون میسوزه که تبلیغات داره لطف کنن ماهیانه یه مبلغی بدن برای هزینه های سایت
 هر سایتی در نهایت برای ادامه حیات باید درآمد زایی داشته باشه و این چیزی نیست که هر آدم عاقلی رد کنه
البته اگر تبلیغات یه مقدار به محتوا نزدیک باشه بهتره که توی این سایت تقریبا این طوری بوده مثلا همین وبسرویس های پیامک که می تونه بهترین مشتری ها رو توی این سایت پیدا کنه و من به عنوان یک کاربر از دیدن چنین تبلیغاتی اصلا ناراحت نمیشم بلکه خوشحال هم میشم چون ممکنه لازمشون داشته باشم
حق یارتون

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

من کل بحث رو نخوندم خیلی زیاد بود فقط چندتا اولی .
به نظر من تبلیغات خوبه ولی بجا ، به اندازه و درخور .

برخلاف دوستان من اصلا حاضر نیستم برای هیچی پول بدم ، این دقیقا میشه مثل حمایت احمقانه و کورکورانه از صنعت بکپ بنداز خودرو ما ( مثلا میگم : الان ما به این تکنولوژی در صنعت خودرو رسیدیم که هیچ کشوری نرسیده ، چطو -> الان صنعتگران خودروساز ما برای مثال میتونن مدل 2015 یا 2020 پراید یا پژو رو بزنن ، تنها زحمتی که باید بکشن اینه که رو بدنش همین عددا رو چاپ کنن .... ) حالا این سایت برنامه نویس هم همینطوره ، از چه پیشرفت و خدماتش باید حمایت کنیم ؟؟ از پستای تکراریش؟؟ از سوالای بیربط و نزدیک به صفر کاربرا ؟؟ یادم نمیاد از اون اولی که عضو سایت شدم چیزی غیر از تبلیغات تغییر کرده باشه ، کرده ؟؟ از هر چی که بگذریم شما تو هر زمینه ای که در نظر بگیرید اون کسی که داره کار میکنه خودش بهترین رو برمیگزینه ، مثلا به ما میگن برنامه نویس ، واقعا روتون میشه جایی این سایت رو نشون بدین ؟؟ والا این فروم ها و سایتهای الکی شرف دارن به این .

به نظر من اگر کسی میخواد حمایت کنه بیاد یه فکری به خود این سایت بکنه ، یکی از اصلی ترین عوامل پیشرفت سایت و اعضا همینه ، یکم روش فکر بکنید . اگر الان شما میتونستید به این حرفای من کامنت بذارید ، امتیاز بدید ، بهترین جوابا رو انتخاب کنید ، برای پاک کردن حرفام بجای یه مدیر چند نفر با سابقه نظر میدادن ، وقتی کسی سوالی میپرسید خود سایت قبل از ارسال دنبال سوالای تکراری میگشت و .... چقدر مفیدتر بود ؟؟؟! .

هنوز دیر نشده . از نظر پاک شدن سوابقم برای فروم جدید من که حاضرم این اتفاق بیفته اگر لازم باشه .
اگر پول فروم جدید رو ندارید ماشاءالله برنامه نویس که دارید بیاید یه تیم تشکیل بدیم الگوی stackoverflow.com بشیم .

...

موفق باشیم

----------


## سعید صابری

جناب بهروز خان عباسی من منظورم کشاورز (کسی که در مزرعه کار می کند )بود نه آقای مهندس کشاورز .آقای کشاورز شاید بیشتر از هم گردن خودم حق داره اصلا چنین جسارتی به ایشون نمی کنم



> را به مدیر ها گیر دادید ؟  من یکی از مدیر ها رو میشناسم اگه هر کدوم از شما جای اون بودیدن و مشکلات  حال حاضر اونو داشتید سال به سال هم به سایت سر نمیزدید! بنده خدا هنوز  داره خدمت میکنه. لطفاً اگه گلایه می کنید کلّی نکنید


ما هم به همه مدیرها نگفتیم! چرا بحث بی دلیل جنجالی می کنی؟
توی متن من گشتی 2 کلمه پیدا کردی پیراهن عثمان درست کردیا!

----------


## یوسف زالی

اصلاحات جدید در مدیریت رو به مدیران و کاربران گرامی تبریک می گم.
امیدوارم که "مدیریت" عنوانی باشه برای انگیزه بخشی به این عزیزان.
جای خالی مدیران قبلی رو هم سبز نگه می داریم.. خیلی هاشون واقعا زحمت کشیدند ولی به دلایلی دیگه نمی تونن زیاد وقت بگذارن..
جناب کرامتی، امید دارم که با این تغییرات شاهد روزهای شکوفایی مجدد باشیم، پیشنهاد می کنم که اگر لازمه با این عزیزان برنامه ای رو ترتیب بدید تا ببینیم چه می شود کرد..
یا مثلا گردهمایی های 3 ماهه رو راه اندازی کنید تا این کانکشن با یکدیگر و با خبری احوالات دوستان تاثیر گذار، باعث بشه لااقل در کمرنگ شدن یک نفر، یکی دیگه موقتا زحمات رو به دوش بکشه، با این دور همی ها می شه برنامه ریزی کرد، فکر خلق کرد، دوست پیدا کرد، افکار پراکنده رو کالیبره کرد و ...

جدا امیدوارم که سایت، شاهد ترقی باشه که ترقی چنین سایتی مساوی ترقی کاربران نیز هست.
یک پیشنهاد:
مدیران عزیزی که جدیدا انتخاب شدند، یک برنامه مدون کنید برای کارهایی غیر از مدیریت، منظورم برای مثال آموزشه، هر هفته یکی دو صفحه تخصصی آموزش بدید، متمرکز باشه، حتی اگر کلا به درد فقط یک نفر بخوره، اون آموزش بسیار با ارزشه، والا بودن پست ها و آموزش هایی که همه جا هست، با وجود خوب بودن، عالی نیست.
شاید بشه از توش کتابی هم در آورد و فروخت، تبلیغش هم مثلا با همین سایت، مطمئن هستم که ارتباط داشتن با هم تفکرات بهتری هم در جهت علمی و هم براومدن از پس هزینه ها القا خواهد کرد.

آقای کرامتی، من دیگه اون تبلیغ رو نمی بینم!
اگر از سایت برداشته شده، ممنون که به درد دل کاربران بها دادید.
این کار بسیار باارزشه. لااقل از دید بنده معانی خوبی داره. امیدوارم که ما کاربرا هم بتونیم با همدلی و "تعامل" نقاط ضعف هم دیگه رو پوشش داده و رو به جلو قدم بگذاریم.

امیدوارم با نظر دادن سایر دوستان، نتایج بهتری رو شاهد باشیم.
خوشحالم..

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> جناب کرامتی، امید دارم که با این تغییرات شاهد روزهای شکوفایی مجدد باشیم،  پیشنهاد می کنم که اگر لازمه با این عزیزان برنامه ای رو ترتیب بدید تا  ببینیم چه می شود کرد..
> یا مثلا گردهمایی های 3 ماهه رو راه اندازی کنید تا این کانکشن با یکدیگر و  با خبری احوالات دوستان تاثیر گذار، باعث بشه لااقل در کمرنگ شدن یک نفر،  یکی دیگه موقتا زحمات رو به دوش بکشه، با این دور همی ها می شه برنامه ریزی  کرد، فکر خلق کرد، دوست پیدا کرد، افکار پراکنده رو کالیبره کرد و ...


من در پستهای قبلی اعلام آمادگی کردم. افرادی که مایلند می توانند با بقیه و سپس با بنده هماهنگ کنند، محیط آموزشگاه جهت گردهمایی هایی حداکثر تا 20 نفر در خدمت شماست.




> آقای کرامتی، من دیگه اون تبلیغ رو نمی بینم!
> اگر از سایت برداشته شده، ممنون که به درد دل کاربران بها دادید.
> این کار بسیار باارزشه. لااقل از دید بنده معانی خوبی داره. امیدوارم که ما  کاربرا هم بتونیم با همدلی و "تعامل" نقاط ضعف هم دیگه رو پوشش داده و رو  به جلو قدم بگذاریم.


اون تبلیغ آزمایشی بود و به مدت 2 روز اونجا گذاشته شده بود.
از تبلیغ گر خواستم اگر خواست ادامه بده موضوع مواردی که در تبلیغش درج میکنه مرتبط با موضوع این سایت باشه، مثل خرید و فروش لپ تاپ، تجهیزات کامپیوتری و ...

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

> حالا سوال من اینه : به نظر شما آقای کرامتی، اگر به جای این دوستان یه سیب  زمینی یا یه گوجه فرنگی بذارید فرقی با تفاوت میکنه؟. شما به من بگید اینا  چکار میکنن؟ اینا چطوری میخوان به کیفیت سایت و تالار sql کمک کنن؟. ما  مدیر *با دانش* و *فعال* میخوایم.


سلام . البته دوست عزیز ببخشید که نقل قول میزنم پای صحبت شما . اما این نوع نگاه و باید درباره اش صحبت کنیم تا ببینیم اصلا درسته ؟ تا روزی که ما همچین نگاهی به مدیران این تالارها داریم , هرکس مسولیت قبول کنه , به نظر من اشتباه می کنه ...! مگر اینکه وقت زیادی در اختیار داشته باشه ...

در اینجا مدیر یعنی پاسخگو به سوالات و تاپیک ها ... در حالیکه کاملا اشتباهه و ما باید این تفکر رو نسبت به مدیران تغییر بدیم و اصلا این مدیریت ها رو برداریم ! . من به شخصه , تا 20 سال دیگه اینجا بیام سر بزنم , با این نگاه هیچ مسولیتی رو قبول نمی کنم , چون  مقدور نیست . اگر قرار باشه مدام اینجا شکایت بشه که در بخش ... سوالها رو چرا این مدیرت جواب نمیده ؟ و سوالها هم 90 درصدشون اشکال داشته باشه , این کیه که بتونه همچین کاری در دراز مدت انجام بده ؟ و اصلا چرا باید همچین کسی وجود داشته باشه که توقع ها بالا بره و اینجوری مدام تاپیک زده بشه که آقا مدیران کجا هستند ؟

وقتی من عنوانم رنگی باشه , اما خودم نباشم , این تاثیر منفی میذاره . میگن این چرا نمیاد سر بزنه ؟ چرا مسولیت قبول می کنه ولی نمیاد ؟ خب درست هم میگن . آیا غیر از اینه ؟

پیشنهادم اینه : اول اینکه *به همه اعلام کنید مدیر پاسخگو نیست* و فقط کنترل کننده است و بس . ( نمی دونم در یه اطلاعیه ایی یه اعلانی چیزی شاید هم اینکار مقدور نباشه به هر حال این نگرش و یه جوری تغییر بدین ) . دوم اینکه حالا این کنترل کننده کجا هست که 4 ماهه آنلاین نشده ؟ در یه بازنگری و با کمال احترام , همه مدیران غیر فعال رو حذف کنید و دیگه به جاشون کسی رو قرار ندین . ( چون بودنشون اما آنلاین نبودنشون باعث این همه شکایت شده ).

ولی چرا به جاشون قرار ندین ؟ چون نیازی نداریم , ما دو سه نفر رو می خوایم که اینجا به بخش های مختلف سر بزنند , تاپیک های اضافه رو حذف کنن یا تاپیکی رو انتقال بدن و همین . غیر از این اگر باشه یعنی مدیر = پاسخگو  ... و هرکس مدیر بشه بعد از یه مدت میبره ...
*کسانی رو که الان فعالند , بذارید باشن و ازشون بخواید به بخش های دیگه هم سر بزنند* فقط برای کنترل ولی *غیر فعال ها رو حذف کنید* . من توی بعضی بخش ها , مثلا وب زیاد سر میزنم , شما بیا بگو که اونجا مدیر می خوایم چیکار ؟ فقط برای حذف تاپیک و کارهایی از این دست یه نفر گاهی از اونجا رد بشه خوبه . که الان اون رو هم نداریم . ولی خود آقای کرامتی می تونه سر بزنه و کنترل کنه . اما این بده , که چند نفر باشند و اما نباشند !!!

سوم اینکه , ما یه سری سوال تکراری داریم , که باید براشون یه فکری بکنیم . *مثلا برنامه نویسی رو از کجا شروع کنم* , یا طراحی وب رو از کجا و سوالاتی از این دست . من در نظر دارم یه تاپیک یا چند تا رو به این کار اختصاص بدم , همه مقالات موجود و که میشناسم درش قرار بدم و یکبار برای همیشه همچین جایی داشته باشیم که همه رو به اون ارجاع بدیم . اما بهتره بررسی بشه , تا تمام بخش ها , جایی داشته باشند برای معرفی منابع و مراجع . اونهایی که ندارند براشون ایجاد بشه . 

بخش هایی رو هم در هر تالار بهتره داشته باشیم برای *سوالات تکراری* . اعضای اون قسمت می دونن چه سوالاتی تکراریه و همه رو جمع کنن یه قسمت . این از جستجو بهتره چون سوالات تکراری دیگه ایی رو هم کاربر می بینه .

چهارم اینکه چندین بار پیش اومده تاپیک هایی در بخش هایی زده شده , اما هرچی گفتیم که *چرا کسی رسیدگی نمی کنه* , با وجود اینکه ما دیدیم آقای کرامتی آنلاین بوده اما نمی دونیم چرا عکس العملی نشون نمیدادن . موارد و به خاطر ندارم , اما در طول چند ماه گذشته چندین بار این مورد پیش اومده . آخریش که به یاد دارم این بود که در بخش ارتباط با مسولین سوالی پرسیده شده بود , من گفتم چرا اینجا تاپیک زدی ؟ جواب دادن که یه سوال عمومیه , اما چون اون بخش عمومی قابل ویرایش نیست , منم اومدم و اینجا زدم !

ولی تا اونجا که من یادمه , نه کسی در اون تاپیک شرکت کرد نه پاسخی دیدم نه چیزی . و موارد اینجوری زیاد پیش اومده . خب چرا ؟  مگر قراره ما ذهن خوانی بکنیم ؟ یعنی بدونیم چی توی ذهن مدیران میگذره و خودمون درکش و داشته باشیم ؟ ولی نمی دونیم چی میگذره و چه مشکلاتی دارن . می خوایم که در اینجور مواقع مشارکت داشته باشند و پاسخ بدن . ما ویرایش فلان قسمت رو بستیم به این دلایل . ( حالا این یه مثال و یه نمونه است . )

آقای کرامتی یکی دو روزی هست که اینجا دارین پاسخ میدین , توی نگرش بچه ها تاثیر داشته . همیشه از این کارها بکنید . باید رابطه داشته باشین تا بقیه با مسائل و مشکلات آشنا باشند و اینجوری حس بهتری هم پیدا می کنند برای ادامه فعالیت . چرا تاپیک های نابجا رو حذف نمی کنید ؟ اینکه اون تاپیک ها سر جاشون باشند , معنی داره , و معناش این هست که کسی اینجا نیست !!!

جایی که مسول داره , باید نظم داشته باشه و این خوش آیند خیلی از اعضاست . 

مورد بعدی اینکه , ما ها هرکاری بکنیم به چشم نمیایم ولی شما میگی سلام 100 تا تشکر پای سلامت میزنن . نمی دونم , چیزه خاصی هم نگفتین ولی هی مدام تشکر میزنن  :لبخند گشاده!:  از شوخی که بگذرم , این هم معنای خودش و داره . ازش استفاده کنید . *گاهی بیا یه تاپیکی بزن* . موضوعاتی رو مطرح کنید که حالت عمومی داشته باشه و باب گفتگو رو باز کنه . این کار خیلی کمک کننده است . 

فعلا همین ها رو به ذهنم اومد که بگم .

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> جناب بهروز خان عباسی من منظورم کشاورز (کسی که در مزرعه کار می کند )بود نه آقای مهندس کشاورز .آقای کشاورز شاید بیشتر از هم گردن خودم حق داره اصلا چنین جسارتی به ایشون نمی کنم
> 
> ما هم به همه مدیرها نگفتیم! چرا بحث بی دلیل جنجالی می کنی؟
> توی متن من گشتی 2 کلمه پیدا کردی پیراهن عثمان درست کردیا!


*
سعید جان شرمنده ،بد برداشت کردم (آخه هر تاپیکی در مورد مدیرت بود و بچه های دلفی توش بودن حرف آقای کشاورز هم بود!) ،من اون قسمت هندونه رو که دیدم یکم شک کردم ولی .... .

*

----------


## یوسف زالی

> اون تبلیغ آزمایشی بود و به مدت 2 روز اونجا گذاشته شده بود


پس الکی خوشحال بودم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

به هر جهت دلسوزی هم می باید مراتبی داشته باشه و مدیران ارشد و مدیران معمولی باید قبل از هر چیز به یک اجماع برسند و با برنامه ریزی، هرچند یواش یواش، حرکتی انجام بدند.

----------


## veniz2008

> سلام . البته دوست عزیز ببخشید که نقل قول میزنم پای صحبت شما .


اختیار داری دوست عزیز. ما خوشحال میشیم که شما و سایر دوستان نوشته های ما رو نقل قول کنن و در پست ها مختلف تاپیک نشر بدن!!!   :لبخند گشاده!:  . کاش همشو نقل قول میزدی تا بچه ها *گمان کنن* مهم بوده که نقل قول شده!



> اما این نوع نگاه و باید درباره اش صحبت کنیم تا ببینیم اصلا درسته ؟ تا روزی که ما همچین نگاهی به مدیران این تالارها داریم , هرکس مسولیت قبول کنه , به نظر من اشتباه می کنه ...! مگر اینکه وقت زیادی در اختیار داشته باشه ...
> 
> در اینجا مدیر یعنی پاسخگو به سوالات و تاپیک ها ... در حالیکه کاملا اشتباهه و ما باید این تفکر رو نسبت به مدیران تغییر بدیم و اصلا این مدیریت ها رو برداریم ! . من به شخصه , تا 20 سال دیگه اینجا بیام سر بزنم , با این نگاه هیچ مسولیتی رو قبول نمی کنم , چون  مقدور نیست .


شاید حرف های منو کامل نخوندید یا کامل دقت نکردید دوست من. (البته من عادت دارم اندازه یه روضه تو هر پستی مطلب میزارم. شاید خودم هم مقصرم!).
من گفتم کتاب مطالعه کردم و برام سوال پیش اومد که کسی نتونست به اون سوالات جواب بده بعد دست به دامن "حمید خان" و " رضا خان" شدم که البته دست خالی برگشتیم!.
من نگفتم این مدیران عزیز، بیان و به همه تاپیک ها جواب بدن ولی یکسری سوالات هست که کاربران معمولی (توهین نباشه بعضی از همین کاربران معمولی از خیلی از مدیران بیشتر بلدن) نمیتونن به این سوالات جواب بدن. وظیفه مدیران هست که در چنین جاهایی ورود کنن و جواب رو بدن. 
چطور به یک inner join جواب میدن ولی به سوال ایندکس گذاری من که میتونه به خیلی ها کمک کنه جواب نمیدن؟
پس منظور من به هیچ عنوان این نبود که بگم مدیران بیان به تک تک سوالات جواب بدن ولی وقتی می بینن یه تاپیکی وجود داره که کسی نیست جواب بده باید ورود کنن و جواب بدن.
من شخصا الان هر سوالی درباره sql داشته باشم میرم نیک آموز میپرسم. چرا باید منت امثال چنین آدم هایی رو بکشم؟. وقتی آقای طاهری به من احترام میذاره و با صبر جواب سوال منو میده مگه مرض دارم تاپیک ایجاد کنم و پیغام خصوصی بدم به آقایان و خودمو سنگ رو یخ کنم؟. بذار اینا توی تعداد تشکرهای 5 هزار تاییشون غلت بخورن و ستاره هاشونو به رخ من بکشن. دنیای من دنیای متفاوتی هست دوست من. من آدم های افتاده و خاکی رو دوس دارم.
من خوشحال میشم که آقای کرامتی وظایف مدیران رو اعلام کنن تا این شبهه پیش نیاد که هرکسی یه انتظاری از مدیران داشته باشه.شاید من انتظارم بیجا بوده. امروز همه دنبال معنا و تفسیر کلمه "اعتدال" هستن بذارید ما دنبال معنا و تفسیر "وظایف مدیران" باشیم ( ما که سیاست بلد نیستیم بذار کار فنی بکنیم  :چشمک:  ).
آقای کرامتی! شما حکم شورای نگهبان رو برای ما داری. منتظر تفسیر شما میمونیم.




> مورد بعدی اینکه , ما ها هرکاری بکنیم به چشم نمیایم ولی شما میگی سلام 100 تا تشکر پای سلامت میزنن . نمی دونم , چیزه خاصی هم نگفتین ولی هی مدام تشکر میزنن


تاپ جملاتت بدون شک این جمله بود!!.  :لبخند گشاده!: 
والا ما توی این تالار سی شارپ دهنمون کف کرد  :کف کرده!:  از بس به سوالات این دوستان جواب دادیم!. جدیدا" کسی تشکر نمیکنه  :افسرده:  ظاهرا لایک هم وارداتی بود و خبر نداشتیم  :لبخند گشاده!:  .



> از شوخی که بگذرم , این هم معنای خودش و داره . ازش استفاده کنید . *گاهی بیا یه تاپیکی بزن* . موضوعاتی رو مطرح کنید که حالت عمومی داشته باشه و باب گفتگو رو باز کنه . این کار خیلی کمک کننده است


اینا که شوخی نیست. بعضی وقت ها آدم چنان بغض میگیرش که دیووونه میشه و به جای گریه میخنده.(اشتباه برداشت نشه دوست عزیز منظورم شما نیستی).
ما دوس داریم همه باشن، و همه به هم احترام بذارن. 
من خودم هرچی دارم (چیه؟ نه از برنامه نویس ندارم) اول از خدا دارم، بعدش از زحمات خودم و بعدش از دوستان گلی که توی برنامه نویس پیدا کردم دارم.
من یادم نرفته که برنامه نویس به من کمک کرده واسه همینه که الان که یه کم چیز یاد گرفتم انصاف نیست که بذارم برم. دوس دارم به دیگران کمک کنم ولی خداییش سال 89 خیلی بهتر بود.
اون اوایل بهروز راد و  مهتی (مهدی) موسوی ما رو گلریزان کردن و از این جریمه های UlTimate زدن تو کش ما. خدا رو خوش نمیاد آقای کرامتی. من 3 ساله که پاکم، دیگه اونی نیستم که اون اوایل بودم. این جریمه ها رو بردارید از روی پروفایل ما. ما رومون نمیشه این پروفایل برنامه نویس رو نشون پدر و مادر و ... بدیم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
هر چی بهشون میگیم : "من نه آنم که عدو گفت تو خود دانی نیک". میگن نه تو قانون گریزی  :گریه: 
هرچی Select میزنم که آیا امروز چیز خاصی خوردم یا سرم به جایی خورده که این چیزها رو مینویسم همش Null برمیگرده. چه اشکال داره؟ بذار یه پستمون توی این چند سال به اینصورت باشه.
ما توی نوروز امسال اومدیم آرزوی موفقیت کردیم. چشم نگیم بگیم دهنمون شور بود. بهتره دیگه آرزوی موفقیت و ارتقای سایت رو نکنیم. میترسم سایت رو دور از جون به درک واصل کنم.  :لبخند گشاده!: 
پادشاه خودش میدونه صلاح مملکتش چیه.

----------


## مهرداد صفا

با سلام خدمت دوستان ...
ببینید اگر صدا و سیما که عمومی ترین رسانه است و با بودجه های دولتی تامین می شود و وظایف بزرگی هم دارد  مابین یک برنامه آموزشی و یا ... نیم ساعت تبلیغات پفک نمکی و ... پخش کند و شصت میلیون نفر را منتظر و معطل خودش کند باز هم مخاطب خودش را دارد ولی متاسفانه اگر سایت برنامه نویس............
.....
به نظر من اینها به طرز فکر و توقعی بر می گردد که مخاطبان از این سایت دارند و دقیقا هم این موضوع به سابقه این سایت مربوط می شود. سابقه ای که خیلی از اعضای قدیمی را به بازبینی از سایت دعوت می کند.  یعنی شاید خیلیها انتظار ندارند سایت برنامه نویس را مثل صدها سایت دیگر که برای کسب درآمد و ..... فعالیت می کنند و گاهی هم مطلبی به اسم آموزشی کپی می کنند، ببینند. خوب یا بد برخی با دیدن تبلیغات (مخصوصا تبلیغات غیر مرتبط با مطالب سایت) فکری به جز یک سایت حرفه ای و علمی در مورد سایت می کنند و با این تفکر هم طبیعاتا فعالیت حرفه ای در سایت غیر حرفه ای نمی کنند.
احتمالا شاید برخی هم پیش خودشون فکر می کنند که اگر بحث، صرفا بحث پول و مادیات است چرا کارگر خودمون نباشیم (البته گفتم شاید). در این صورت من قضاوتی در مورد این افراد و طرز فکرشون نمی کنم ولی به نظر من (به عنوان یک مخاطب) وجود یک منبع با مطالب تخصصی گوناگون و مطالب مبتدی و پیشرفته مختلف بهتر است از ده ها مورد مشابه با مطالب تکراری و ......
برای مثال اگر ده سایت آموزشی در زمینه برنامه نویسی داشته باشیم حدود هشتاد - نود درصد مطالب آنها باید به صورت موازی و تکراری باشد و ده -  بیست درصد تخصصی و منحصر به فرد. در حالیکه  تراکم این ده  انرژی و اطلاعات در یک مکان علاوه بر اینکه می تواند باعث صرف جویی از دوباره کاری ها و در نتیجه تولید اطلاعات منحصر به فرد و تخصصی صد درصد شود، تولید اطلاعات مضاعف بر توان بالقوه را نیز دربر خواهد داشت. یعنی اگر من و شما با ده درصد اطلاعات با یکدیگر فعالیت و بحث و گفتمان داشته باشیم نه تنها هر یک از این "ده درصد" ها را به یکدیگر منتقل کردیم، بلکه چندین "ده درصد" اطلعات هم در نتیجه مباحثه و مشارکت ها تولید کردیم و به دست آوردیم. 
احتمالا یک چنین طرز فکری هم باعث به وجود آمدن و رشد سایتهایی مثل StackOverFlowو CodeProject و... در دنیای بزرگمان شده. و حالا چرا ما در حد کشور و زبان خودمان سایتی مثل CodeProject نداشته باشیم و اگر هم قرار است داشته باشیم چرا یک سایتی مثل برنامه نویس با این همه سابقه و اطلاعات و عضو تغییر و رشد و پیشرفت نکند. 
البته تمام مشکلات حل شدنی و تمام مقصدها دست یافتنی است. 
درمورد تبلیغات، شفاف سازی و بیان مشکلات سایت خیلی در تغییر طرز فکر مخاطبان می تواند مفید باشد. البته من هم پیشنهاد می کنم که یک قسمت برای کمکهای اعضا داشته باشیم که هر کس به اختیار و در حد خودش حتی از دویست تومن و پونصد تومن و هزار تومن  تا .............. به صورت ماهیانه به سایت کمک کند. البته در این صورت می طلبد که مخارج سایت و میزان کمکهای مردمی به طور واضح مشخص گردد. همچنین اگر دوستان موافق باشند میتوان مازاد این پول (البته اگر مازادی وجود داشته باشد) را هم صرف موارد خیریه مثل بهزیستی یا .... کرد و یا در صندوقی پس انداز کرد. و یا اگر کمبودی هم باشد (که احتمالا هست)، و اگر با تبلیغات قرار بود جبران شود، بهتر است تبلیغات در یک قسمت جداگانه از سایت دسته بندی شوند و اعضا برای حمایت از سایت و .... از این قسمت دیدن کنند. شاید در این صورت بازدید کنندگان از تبلیغات بیشتر هم شوند. می توان امتحان کرد.
در مورد سطح علمی سایت به نظر من قسمت پادکستها فعالیت خوبی بود که در سایت شروع به کار کرد و هرچه فعالتر شدنش به پیشبرد این موضوع کمک می کند. فعالتر کردن بخش مقالات هم که قطعا تاثیر زیادی دارد. به نظر من بد نیست مثل codeproject فرمت خاصی برای مقالات در نظر گرفته شود و بخش مقالات و آموزش ها از سوالات تفکیک شوند تا اعضا در این بخشها مقالات و آموزشهایشان را قرار دهند. با این کار علاوه بر رشد مقالات از گم شدن تاپیکهای آموزشی در میان انبوه سوالات هم جلوگیری می شود.

----------


## majid1605

بحث های جالبی بود هرچند حوصله می خواد بعضی هاشون رو بخونیم منم فرصت نمی  کنم همه رو بخونم ولی دوستان بدونید هر سایتی هزینه داره مخصوصا وقتی تعداد  بازدیدها و میزان مصرف پهنای باند بالا میره هزینه ها سر سام آور میشن  .هرچند به نظرم اون هزینه هایی که آقای کرامتی مطرح کردن یه جورایی به نظرم  زیاده .
اما با درآمد زایی سایت ولو اینکه فقط برای هزینه های سایت هم  نباشه مخالف نیستم اما به نظرم سایتهایی که می خوان به نشر و گسترش علم کمک کنن باید تا حد ممکن از مسائل مالی دوری کنن مخصوصاً تبیغات که واقعاً رو اعصابه.

چندتا پیشنهاد میدم که خیلی راحت میشه اجراشون کرد چیزی که  نه سیخ بسوزه نه کباب شاید درآمد زاییش بیشتر هم بشه.

1-میشه کلاً یه تبلغ گذاشت تووی قسمت هدر سایت بهترین مکانش زیر همون منوی کاربریه 
2-به جای این 10 تا تبلغ یه منوی کوچیک اونو صرفاً نمایش تبلیغات متنی بزارید3*2 . میشه باز دوتا تبلیغ تصویر گذاشت 
3-دوتا تبلیغ در فوتر سایت 
4-دو تبلیغ زیر اولین پست در هر ارسال نه همه پست ها 
5-تبلیغ متنی در قسمت پست بیت کاربران
6-تبلیغ در قسمت پروفایل کاربران
7-تووی صفحه اصلی میشه تووی منوی کنار 10 تا تبلیغ متنی گذاشت 
8-donate هرچند این فرهنگ هنوز تووی جامعه خودمون جا نیفتاده ولی بازم کسایی هستند که دستشون به دهنشون میرسه و از اینکارهها زیاد می کنند.

اولاً مزیتهای این کارها اینه که صفحات سبک تر میشن و کاربران راضی تر 
اگه  هزینه های تبلیغات رو منطقی در نظر بگیرید، تنوع تبلیغ در جاهای مختلف  سایت و نوعش (متنی یا تصویر بودن ) و به تبع هزینه های متفاوت با وسع افراد  باعث میشه خیلی درخواست های بیشتری داشته باشید  و دست  شما در انتخاب  اینکه چه تبلیغاتی رو بزارید باز باشه .

فکر کنم بشه به راحتی بالای سه میلیون درآورد .

با توجه به اینکه از انجمن ساز vBulletin استفاده می کنید باید بگم برای همه اینهایی که گفتم پلاگین وجود داره و فقط باید تهیه اشون کنید.بدون هیچ برنامه نویسی فقط باید تووی هدر سایت یکم دست ببرید که تووی یه سایتی مثل اینجا بعید کسی پیدا نه نتونه اینکار رو انجام بده .


اما بدترین چیزی که اینجا وجود داره همون تبلیغات دورهای آموزشیه یه بلایی سر اون بیارید نمیدونم به صورت منوهای کوئری درش بیارید دوتاشو بزارید بقیه رو اگه کاربر خواست یه کلیک میکنه مثل یه منو براش باز میشه نیاز نیست همون اول کار با  اسکرول موس ور بریم .

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

آغا جون سایت خودشون هستش براش زحمت کشیدن دوست دارن باهاش درامد داشته باشن این دیگه به شما هیچ ارتباطی نداره!
واسه یه اسکرول 1 میلیونم ثانیه شاکی هستییییییییییی؟؟؟؟؟؟
اقای کرامتی شما هرچقد دوست دارین تبلیغات بزارین

----------


## manij_mhm

چندتا پست اول رو خوندم تعجب کردم! بعد یادم اومد تبلیغات رو بلاک کردم!:D اینکه تبلیغات چقدر مرتبطه و چه قدر دست و پاگیرو نمی تونم نظر بدم چون ندیدم!
ولی کم کاری بعضیها رو به پای همه مدیران ننویسیم. اما تذکر دوستان بجاست و خیلیها پاسخگو نیستند! گرچه منم کاملا موافقم که کیفیت سایت کم شده و برای بهبود هم کسی جز خودمون نمی تونه کمک کنه!

----------


## imansamadi54321

با سلام ؛ حالا برای شروع فعالیت های مجدد این سایت بزرگ و عظیم الشانی که من برنامه نویسی رو با اون تجربه کردم و به برنامه نویسی علاقه مند شدم یک طرح دارم : سوال منو جواب بدید:
« چه طور میشه با cpp به اینترنت وصل شد و اطلاعات موجود در اینترنت رو saveکرد  و با همون قالب رو نرم افزار خوند؟»
ضمن تشکر از همه ی عوامل سایت باید عرض کنم من یک جوان 14 ساله هستم و در مدرسه ی شهیدبهشتی درس میخونم که 2 ساله دارم برنامه نویسی رو پیگیری می کنم  ومی تونم بگم تقریبا یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای شدم و باید یه تشکر ویژه از تمام عناصر و دست اندر کاران تاپیک های ویژوال بیسیک،cpp،, css,htmlبکنم که آموزشهایی داشتند که باعث شد من این زبان ها رو به طور کاملا حرفه ای یاد بگیرم بدون این که استادی برای آموزش داشته باشم .
در ضمن نظر این بنده ی حقیر که در ابتدای جوانی قرار دارد در رابطه با موضوعی که شما دارید با خودتون کلنجار میرید و خودتونو تیکه پاره می کنید  اینست: تبلیغات در همه ی سایت ها موجود می باشد و من تا به حال نشنیده ام که سایتی برای مخارج سایتش از کاربران پولی دریافت بکند و همه ی سایتهایی که من می شناسم یا اسپانسری دارند که به آنها کمک می کند یا خودشان با تبلیغات (بنری ، لینکی ، پاپ آپ و...) خرج سایت خودشان را در می آورند . 
این موضوع امری کاملا طبیعی است و دلیلی ندارد کاربرانی که دارند به صورت رایگان از امکانات سایت استفاده می کنند (حالا گه گداری هم چیزی در سایت می نویسند)در کار مدیر سایت دخالت کنند ، مگر این که ایده ای داشته باشند که موجب پیشرفت سایت بشود.حال با توجه به اینکه این مکان یک انجمن است باید تبلیغاتی داشته باشد که مناسب با انجمن باشد . حتما که نباید با تقلید از دیگر سایت ها تبلیغ کنیم می توانیم با روش های جدیدی که خودمان روی آنها فکر کرده ایم یا نسبتا دست نخورده اند تبلیغ کنیم ، قطعا این نظر تمام کاربران است .
 من در این رابطه از اطلاعات خوبی برخوردارم و با این که سنم به نظر کم می رسد ولی عقل سلیمی دارم که می دانم نباید در این موضوع به این کوچکی ، جر وبحث و جنگ وجدال راه انداخت و هم چنین از اطلاعات وسیعی در مورد تبلیغات اینترنتی برخوردارم که اگر خواستید می توانم در این رابطه کمک حالتان باشم

----------


## new delhpi coder

با سلام
منم هر کمکی بتونم میکنم

*یه سوال از آقای کرامتی در مورد انتخاب مدیران کل : نحوه انتخاب مدیران کل به چه شکلیه ؟؟ مثلا بعد از این که افراد مدیر بخش X میشن مدیر کل میشن ؟؟؟*

یه پیشنهاد ؛ ظاهراً قبلاً سیستم مدال بوده ؟! چرا دوباره فعالش نمی کنید تا کاربران فعال حداقل با مدال یا تغییر رنگ مشخص بشن ؟؟
یا مثلا با جمعی از مدیران مقالات روز رو ترجمه کنید و در اختیار افراد فعال بذارید تا ایجاد انگیزه کنه .

موفق باشید

----------


## sohil_ww

> با سلام
> منم هر کمکی بتونم میکنم
> 
> *یه سوال از آقای کرامتی در مورد انتخاب مدیران کل : نحوه انتخاب مدیران کل به چه شکلیه ؟؟ مثلا بعد از این که افراد مدیر بخش X میشن مدیر کل میشن ؟؟؟*
> 
> یه پیشنهاد ؛ ظاهراً قبلاً سیستم مدال بوده ؟! چرا دوباره فعالش نمی کنید تا کاربران فعال حداقل با مدال یا تغییر رنگ مشخص بشن ؟؟
> یا مثلا با جمعی از مدیران مقالات روز رو ترجمه کنید و در اختیار افراد فعال بذارید تا ایجاد انگیزه کنه .
> 
> موفق باشید


با اجازه آقای کرامتی 




> تغییر رنگ


دوست عزیز تغییر رنگ هست ان شاالله بعد از این که تعداد شما از 50 پست گذشت مشاهده می کنید

----------


## Valadi

1 - در اين مدت 7 سال كار با اين سايت دوستاني مثل آقاي كشاورز و آقاي ذالقدر و آقاي خرسندي و .... در اين سايت فعاليت خيلي كمرنگ شده است و ديگر آن بار علمي مطلوب ندارد و مديران انتخاب شده اند كه حتي ادب و احترام را كنار گذاشتند و چاله كاظمي صحبت مي كنند !!!!
 2 - زدن تاپيك هاي بي فايده و تكراري كه زحمت جستجو را هم نميكشند كه ... بار علمي و فني ندارد ؟!

----------


## Dovahkin

اولا یه تشکر از* آقای کرامتی* که دیدم تو پروفایلشون نوشتن چشمام ضعیفه و تا جاییکه دیدم همه ی پستا رو خونده بودن ، همین باعث شد که منم که تازه اومدم *جرئت پیدا کنم یه صدایی بدم!!*  :لبخند گشاده!:  انشاءالله که می خونید پست ما رو هم ..... 

آقا اول اینکه بنده 20 سالمه ... فکر کنم رسما از همه جوون ترم !! دلم می خواد به همه پیشنهاد کنم که به یاد بیارن زمانی رو که هم سطح بنده بودن ... خیلی میتونه مفید باشه !! زمانی که در به در توی این سایتا ها دارید می گردید 4 تا چیز یاد بگیرید ...!!(هنوز به این سطحتون نرسیدید!)
خب من واقعا به نظرم باید یه طوری بشه که سطح علمی انجمن بالانس بشه ... به هر حال مبتدی ها هم نیاز به آموزش دارن !!

*100% فکر می کنم یکی از اساسی ترین وظیفه ی مدیران همین پاسخ گویی هست!* (نه به همه ولی خب باید سرکشی فعال و حضور مستمر داشته باشن!!) ( در جواب یکی از دوستان که گفتن وظیفه ی مدیران این نیست!! آقا پس چی هست؟! میخوای دعوتشــــون کنیم با هم کاهو سکنجبین بزنیم؟!  :لبخند گشاده!:  شیرازی جماعت اخر موضوع رو به کاهو ترشی می کشونه!! )

بعدش واقعا معذرت می خوام که شما با این همه تجربه (11 سال) رو به یه فرم دیگه ارجاع می دم اونم یه فروم بازی !!!! آقا اگر میشه یه سری به سیستم درجه بندی بازینما بزنید!!یه سایت بازی 6 هفت تا میزان دسترسی متفاوت برای کاربراش در نظر گرفته .... (چرا؟!)
به نظر من باید این میزان دسترسی ها توسط شما به عنوان یه اهرم برای استفاده از توانایی های کاربرا ایجاد بشه(تلاش کنن تا مدیر شن ، نه همین طور الکی!! مثلا اول بشن کاربر فعال بعد ارشد بعد مدیر یه بخش بعد ...  یه طوری باشه که هرکس برا سمت خودش تلاش کرده باشه این طوری فعالیت هم می کنن!!) 

یه موضوع دیگه ای که به نظرم هست اینجا از گروه ها استفاده نمیشه(حداقل گروه عمومی) یعنی هیچ تحرکی نیس ، *هیچ جو رفاقت و حتی کل کل خاصی نیست!! (به خدا ادم تو همین کل کل ها بزرگتر میشه!!)* :متفکر: 
راستی اینقدر هم اینجا رو با StackOverFlow مقایسه نکنید اونجا یکی از خود کاربرا نمیگه وظیفه ی مدیرا پاسخ گویی نیس بلکه همه وظیفه ی خودشون می دونن پاسخ بدن به بقیه ی کاربرا ....

در آخر بازم ازتون خواهش می کنم ، برنامه نویسای خوب ، دست ما جووونا رو هم بگیرید والا !!  :لبخند گشاده!:  بتونیم از طریق یاهو مسنجری چیزی باهاتون در ارتباط باشیم! (خواهشا یاد زحمت هایی بیافتید که خودتون کشیدید تا به اینجا برسید ، دهنتون اسفالت شده (عذر می خوام!) ، الان دهن ما هم داره اسفالت میشه!!!)

خیلی ممنون!!

----------


## sohil_ww

> در آخر بازم ازتون خواهش می کنم ، برنامه نویسای خوب ، دست ما جووونا رو هم بگیرید والا !!  بتونیم از طریق یاهو مسنجری چیزی باهاتون در ارتباط باشیم! (خواهشا یاد زحمت هایی بیافتید که خودتون کشیدید تا به اینجا برسید ، دهنتون اسفالت شده (عذر می خوام!) ، الان دهن ما هم داره اسفالت میشه!!!)



دوست عزیز من چشام فعلا ضعیف نشده از فرصت پیش آمده استفاده کردم و مطلب تو خوندم تقریبا یک جاهایش موافقم و با جاهایی مخالف ولی در کل می خوام به موضوعی که با نقل و قل بالا اشاره کردم توضیح بدم 

دوست عزیز برنامه نویسای این سایت نمی آن دنبال 1 مبتدی باشن که بهش یاد بدن در اصل مبتدی ها باید بیان از شون سئوال کنن 

اکثر (مثل خودت)راه های ارتباطی مختلفی تعریف کردن مثل یاهو مسنحر و یا پورت های ارتباطی دیگه 
در کل منظورم اینه که شما باید از این اساتیذ در خواست راهنمایی کنید نه برعکسش

----------


## Dovahkin

> دوست عزیز برنامه نویسای این سایت نمی آن دنبال 1 مبتدی باشن که بهش یاد بدن در اصل مبتدی ها باید بیان از شون سئوال کنن 
> اکثر (مثل خودت)راه های ارتباطی مختلفی تعریف کردن مثل یاهو مسنحر و یا پورت های ارتباطی دیگه 
> در کل منظورم اینه که شما باید از این اساتیذ در خواست راهنمایی کنید نه برعکسش


نه خداییش کجاش من گفتم بیان بگردن پیدا کنن یاد ادم بدن !؟! 
موضوع اینه که شما نمی دونین چه نحوه ی برخوردی ادم از بعضیا دریافت میکنه .... !!! فکر کنم واضح گفتم منظورمو دیگه !!!

----------


## Touska

درود به همه

من خیلی وقته تو این سایتم

یادم هست یکبار یک تعدادی کمک کردن و از هزینه شخصی خودشان کمک کردن و اون سال به اقای کرامتی خیلی فشار نیومد

الان که دلار قیمتش فرق کرده خوب سختر میشه نگهداری و مدیریت کرد

بهتر نیست به جای بحث های الکی (نظر شخی بنده ، توهین نشه به کسی) 

با کمک هم هزینه نگهداری سایت رو که خودمون ازش بهره می بریم با پرداخت مبلغی (حتی کم هم ) پرداخت کنیم

و دیگر نیاز به تبلیغات نباشد.

موفق باشید

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

> با کمک هم هزینه نگهداری سایت رو که خودمون ازش بهره می بریم با پرداخت مبلغی (حتی کم هم ) پرداخت کنیم
> موفق باشید


اگر این سایت سیستم امتیاز دهی آن مثل stack یا stackxchange بود خوب بود افرادی که karma شون به حد مجازی می رسید می تونستن هزینه پرداخت کنن و بیزینس IT خودشونو اون بالا تبلیغ کن هم خرج سایت در میومد و هم اعضای سایت اون بالا تبیلغ می کردند و تبلیغات متفرقه هم نداشتیم .

آقای کرامتی بالاخره تکلیف این مدیر بعضی از بخش ها را مشخص نکردید مثلاً کاربر whitehat الان مدت طولانی login نکرده ولی بازم تو این تالار مدیره این یعنی چی ؟ بارها گفته شده این مطلب.
تو کار شما دخالت نباشه هر تالاری یه سری کاربر فعال داره و همه دوستان با آنها آشنایی دارند اگر برای یک تالار میخاید مدیری انتخاب کنید چرا شوراییش نمی کند نظرات افراد فعال رو بخاید ببینید اعضا رو چه کسی به اجماع می رسند نه اینکه کسی مدیر یا مدیر کل سایت شده (جسارت به دوستان نباشه) سلیقه ای یه نفر را انتخاب می کنه.

----------


## sohil_ww

> نه خداییش کجاش من گفتم بیان بگردن پیدا کنن یاد ادم بدن !؟! 
> موضوع اینه که شما نمی دونین چه نحوه ی برخوردی ادم از بعضیا دریافت میکنه .... !!! فکر کنم واضح گفتم منظورمو دیگه !!!


همه رو با هم جمع نکنید واقعا تو تالار C#‎ افرادی هستن که همجوره به آدم کمک می کنن

----------


## Dovahkin

> همه رو با هم جمع نکنید واقعا تو تالار C#‎‎ افرادی هستن که همجوره به آدم کمک می کنن


اصلا کاکو می خونی چی من مینویسم ؟! 
من نوشتم بعضیا !!! قصد بی احترامی یا جمع بستن نداشتم یکم دقت کنید شما هم لطفا .... !!!

راستی مجله ای منتشر می کردید ؛ اگر اونو ادامه بدید به نظرم خیلی خوبه!!

----------


## یوسف زالی

از انتقال تبلیغات به پایین صفحه تشکر می کنم.
تعدادش حالا دیگه خیلی مهم نیست (که 12 شده)
فقط ترافیک وحشت ناکی می گیره که سابق بر این هم یکی از دوستان اشاره کرده بودند.

----------


## m-amin

عزیزان مشکل الان دقیقا کجاست ؟!
کاربرا میان برنامه نویسی یاد میگیرن میرن ؟!
فکر نمیکنید دلیلش اینه که بعد از این که یاد گرفت طرف دیگه کاری نداره که اینجا انجام بده ؟ بیاد چیکار کنه آخه ؟

باید یه بستر فراهم بشه تا حرفه ای ها اینجا کار کنن کنارش 100% روزی به دو سه نفر هم جواب میدن چیز یادشون میدن خودتون کم چیزی نیستید که 10 نفر هم برنامه نویس باشید میتونید شروع کنید پروژه بگیرید با هم کار کنید از کاربرای فعال هم دعوت کنید برای همکاری خیلی ها که اصلا تا الان وارد این سایت نشدن میان تا بتونن زیر سایه شما همکاری کنن تو این سایت زمانی هم که پروژه در دست تکمیله کلی آدم کلی نکته یاد میگیرن.

منم که از 0 صفر ترم نمیدونم چه زبانی رو شروع کنم یاد بگیرم از کجا یاد بگیرم از حرفهای دوستان معلومه چند سال پیش اینجا فقط مهندس تحویل جامعه میداده ته دیگشم برا ما نمونده !

----------


## محسن=0

تبلیغات این سایت تایلنی بالای صفحه چیه؟ تصویر متحرک دندون یا ایپد و سامسونگ هست.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

یک عکس از صفحه با اون تبلیغ بگیرید و ضمیمه این پست کنید. 

دیگران هم چنین تبلیغی رو می بینند؟

----------


## بهروز عباسی

درود
فکر کنم این مشکل به خاطر اون افزونه *Barnamenevis+* باشه من توی ویندوز از وقتی اونو نصب کردم تبلیغات اون شکلی شده ولی توی لینوکس اینطوری نیست الان
Screenshot from 2013-09-23 10:45:01.jpg

----------


## veniz2008

> از انتقال تبلیغات به پایین صفحه تشکر می کنم.


یوسف جان، من ایمان پیدا کردم که این سایت رو با گیت NOT پیاده سازی کردن!
هر وقت آرزوی موفقیت می کنیم از گوشه گوشه اش عیب و ایراد میزنه بیرون!
وقتی از انتقال تبلیغات به پایین میگیم به سرعت میاد بالا!!
وقتی میگیم فلان تالار (سی شارپ) مدیر کم داره، ناگهان نیروی تازه نفس میرسه!!
یا وقتی میگیم فلان مدیر خیلی وقته ازش خبری نیست، اسمشو بردارید میگه نه اسمش خوشگله بذار باشه واسه چشاتون خوبه!!
 خدا رو شکر که افزونه ای به نام Ad Block plus وجود داره که تبلیغ "خرید و فروش دلار" و "ارسال پیامک" نمی بینم. از بس ایرانسل واسم sms تبلیغاتی فرستاده از هرچی تبلیغ "ارسال ایمیل و پیامکه" متنفر شدم.
خاک تو سرمون با این عصری که به دنیا اومدیم.
چپ و راست باید گونی گونی تبلیغات پاک کنیم، 
باید با تراکتور بریم تو زمین هارد دیسک و کوکی های این سایت های معلوم الحال رو پاک کنیم. 
باید 6 تا آنتی ویروس نصب کنیم که اگه اولی تروجان فلان سایت رو نگرفت چشم امید آنتی ویروس بعدی باشیم.
باید هر چیز خصوصی که داریم رو یه بار ببینیم! و به خاطر بسپاریم مبادا از روی سیستم سرقت بشه.

----------


## یوسف زالی

> یوسف جان، من ایمان پیدا کردم که این سایت رو با گیت NOT پیاده سازی کردن!
> .
> .


 :قهقهه: 
چی بگم والا..

----------


## بهروز عباسی

اینم از ویندوز
Com.jpg

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> درود فکر کنم این مشکل به خاطر اون افزونه *Barnamenevis+* باشه من توی ویندوز از وقتی اونو نصب کردم تبلیغات اون شکلی شده ولی توی لینوکس اینطوری نیست الان
> Screenshot from 2013-09-23 10:45:01.jpg


سلام.
این مساله ارتباطی به Extension ای که گفتید نداره. امشب، امکانی بهش اضافه می کنم که تبلیغات بالای صفحه رو بطور کلی از بین ببره.
(اینو میگم، چون فکر می کردم نمایش اون تبلیغات برای آقای کرامتی حائز اهمیت باشه، اما وقتی پستشون رو در خصوص نصب AdBlock+
دیدم، دیگه دلیلی برای انجام ندادن این کار نمی بینم).

موفق باشید.

----------


## Veteran

> امکانی بهش اضافه می کنم که تبلیغات بالای صفحه رو بطور کلی از بین ببره.


از ی طرف پول میگیرین که تبلیغ رو نشون بدین از اونور با برنامه کاری میکنین واسه کاربرا نشون داده نشه ؟
فکر نمکنین این کار درست نیست ؟ :متفکر:

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> از ی طرف پول میگیرین که تبلیغ رو نشون بدین از اونور با برنامه کاری میکنین واسه کاربرا نشون داده نشه ؟ فکر نمکنین این کار درست نیست ؟


سلام.
حقیقتا نمیدونم چی بگم. از یه جهت، حرفتون کاملا صحیح و منطقیه، اما وقتی خود آقای کرامتی پیشنهاد استفاده از AdBlock+ رو می دن یعنی چی؟
یعنی هر کسی نمیخواد تبلیغات رو ببینه، بره اونو نصب کنه و خلاص و شما فکر می کنید چند درصد از افراد اونو نصب می کنن؟ مطمئنا زیاد نیستن، شک 
ندارم. من خودم به شخصه از روز اول اونو روی Firefox و Chrome ام نصب کرده بودم و هرگز هم تبلیغات هیچ سایتی رو نمی دیدم... اما خوب، وقتی مالک
سایت خودش داره میگه برید اینکارو کنید، به نظرتون من نباید چنین امکانی رو به Extension ام اضافه کنم؟ مگه چند نفر اون Extension رو نصب کرده اند،
یا اصلا از وجودش مطلع هستند؟ حالا از این تعداد انبوه کاربر، 20 نفر هم اونو نصب کنن، بنظرتون اهمیتی داره؟

موفق باشید.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

پست های قبلی این تاپیک رو بخونید. یکی گفته من دوست دارم تو این سایت باشم، اما دوست ندارم این تبلیغات رو ببینم، چکار کنم. گفتم اگه خیلی اذیت تون میکنه برید اون پلاگین رو نصب کنید.

----------


## FastCode

چه گرد و خاکی راه افتاده...
مشکل من ۵۰۰ پیکسل عمودی که باید اسکرول کنم نیست.مشکل من کاریه که این تبلیغات با cpu میکنه.15+ تا تب, هر کدوم ۸ تا تبلیغ و هر کدوم یک ذره cpu, خیلی میشه.
من بعد از اینکه یک پست راجع به مصرف cpu زدم و زیر انبوهی از تاپیکها دفن شد و کسی نگاهش نکرد abp رو نصب کردم.
واقعا این بنر سازها باید یک فکری به حال برنامه نویسیشون بکنن.بعضیهاشون وضعیتشون توی مصرف منابع خیلی خرابه.

و در مورد مدیریت هم اگر بنده رو لایق بدونید خوشحال میشم توی تالار Mono یا C#‎ کمک کنم.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> پست های قبلی این تاپیک رو بخونید. یکی گفته من دوست دارم تو این سایت باشم، اما دوست ندارم این تبلیغات رو ببینم، چکار کنم. گفتم اگه خیلی اذیت تون میکنه برید اون پلاگین رو نصب کنید.


بسیار خوب، نسخه جدید extension رو حذف کردم از سایت...

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> درود
> فکر کنم این مشکل به خاطر اون افزونه *Barnamenevis+* باشه من توی ویندوز از وقتی اونو نصب کردم تبلیغات اون شکلی شده ولی توی لینوکس اینطوری نیست الان
> ضمیمه 111098


این تبلیغات مال ما نیست. سیستم تون احتمالا به چیزی آلوده شده که تبلیغ ها  رو جایگزین میکنه. قبلا هم چنین چیزی که توسط تروجان ها انجام شده دیده  شده است.

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> این تبلیغات مال ما نیست.


من هم میدونم این تبلیغات به این سایت مربوط نمیشه !




> سیستم تون احتمالا به چیزی آلوده شده که تبلیغ ها   رو جایگزین میکنه. قبلا هم چنین چیزی که توسط تروجان ها انجام شده دیده   شده است.


 :لبخند:  
باید یه تستی بزنم (تروجان و ... ) ولی توی IE چنین مشکلی نیست ! قبلاً توی FireFox هم نبود
Com.jpg

----------


## FastCode

> من هم میدونم این تبلیغات به این سایت مربوط نمیشه !
> 
> 
>  
> باید یه تستی بزنم (تروجان و ... ) ولی توی IE چنین مشکلی نیست ! قبلاً توی FireFox هم نبود
> Com.jpg


 من قبلا با چند تا ISP چنین مشکلی داشتم.
با پراکسی آزمایش کنید.

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

مشکل اینجا تبلیغات نیست . مشکل اینهاست : 
فروش عمده انواع کارت شارژ سیم کارت های اعتباری ایرانسل، همراه اول، رایتل و تالیا با تخفیف ویژه 5 درصد

» کارت شارژ 1,000 تومانی ایرانسل و همراه اول به قیمت 950 تومان
» کارت شارژ 2,000 تومانی ایرانسل، همراه اول، رایتل و تالیا 1,900 تومان
» کارت شارژ 5,000 تومانی ایرانسل، همراه اول، رایتل و تالیا 4,750 تومان
» کارت شارژ 10,000 تومانی ایرانسل، همراه اول، رایتل و تالیا به قیمت 9,500 تومان
» کارت شارژ 20,000 تومانی ایرانسل، همراه اول و تالیا به قیمت 19,000 تومان

در بخش طراحی وب ایجاد کرده . 




مشکل اینه که طرف تاپیک میزنه طراحی سایت 30 هزار تومن ... یه مدت اعصاب بچه های طراحی رو به هم میریزه و هیچ کس نیست یه اقدامی بکنه .نمونه

بهم بگید گزارش کنید و یا به هر نحو دیگه ایی تقصیر رو متوجه خودمون کنید . Logout کنم دیگه اینجا Login نمی کنم . گرچه بودنم سودی به حال کسی نداشته .

----------


## qartalonline

> مشکل اینجا تبلیغات نیست . مشکل اینهاست : 
> فروش عمده انواع کارت شارژ سیم کارت های اعتباری ایرانسل، همراه اول، رایتل و تالیا با تخفیف ویژه 5 درصد
> 
> » کارت شارژ 1,000 تومانی ایرانسل و همراه اول به قیمت 950 تومان
> » کارت شارژ 2,000 تومانی ایرانسل، همراه اول، رایتل و تالیا 1,900 تومان
> » کارت شارژ 5,000 تومانی ایرانسل، همراه اول، رایتل و تالیا 4,750 تومان
> » کارت شارژ 10,000 تومانی ایرانسل، همراه اول، رایتل و تالیا به قیمت 9,500 تومان
> » کارت شارژ 20,000 تومانی ایرانسل، همراه اول و تالیا به قیمت 19,000 تومان
> 
> ...


این چیزا دیگه عادیه من چندین بار به مدیرا گزارش دادم هیچ کدوم توجه نکردند.

امروز کارت شارژ میفروشن پس فردا یکی دیگه میاد اینجا تبلیغ شورت و جوراب و... زیر قمیت بازار میکنه.

این سایت یه مدیر واقعی داره که اونم جناب آقای شهرکی هستند که واقعا تالار php رو بخوبی مدیریت میکنن.
بقیه مدیرا هم هر وقت که حوصله شون کشید میان یه سری میزنن و میرن نه پاسخی به تاپیکها میدن نه نظارتی به تالار دارن و... .

وضعیت دیگه خسته کنندس و هر روز داره بدتر میشه.

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

بعد هم که میایم تغییرات انجام بدیم . مثل آقای عباسی و با تشکر از زحتمشون میریم تاپیک میزنیم : دعوت به همکاری برای نسخه جدید مجله برنامه نویس

می خوایم بری نظرت و بگی میبینی ئه نمی تونی پاسخ ارسال کنی !!! خب این سیاست گذاری غلطه ... در یه بخش هر کس هر کاری دلش می خواد می کنه در بخش دیگه که باید حرف زده بشه جلوش و می گیریم !!! 

بذارید اعضا مشارکت کنن , نظرشون و بگن , کسانی که اعلام آمادگی کردن و ببیند تا تشویق بشند اونها هم فعالیت کنن . 

حقیر بخشی از فعالیت هام ( کسب اطلاع , مطالعه , سمینار و ... )  در زمینه بازاریابی اینترتی بوده و هست . این روش شما هیچ جایگاهی در جذب مخاطب , سپردن کار به گروه های کاربری و تشویق اونها برای فعالیت نداره ...

اشکال اینه که شما پتانسیل اعضا رو رها می کنید و فردی تصمیم میگیرد .  برای این کار ( مجله ) یعنی تک تک می خواید با پیام خصوصی در ارتباط باشید با اعضا ؟





> این چیزا دیگه عادیه من چندین بار به مدیرا گزارش دادم هیچ کدوم توجه نکردند.


من یه بار یه لینک کتاب گذاشتم . خیلی زود یه اخطار از آقای موسوی گرفتم . الان تاپیک براش ایجاد میشه . خب اخطار من و پس بگیرید .

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.




> من یه بار یه لینک کتاب گذاشتم . خیلی زود یه اخطار از آقای موسوی گرفتم . الان تاپیک براش ایجاد میشه . خب اخطار من و پس بگیرید.


من هر از گاهی نوشته های کاربران رو برای کلمات خاصی جستجو می کنم تا تاپیک های اینچنینی رو پیدا کنم و به کاربر مربوطه گوشزد کنم که قوانین سایت رو زیر پا نذاره. از اونجاییکه چند وقتی از سایت دور بودم، چنین تاپیک هایی داره در سایت بیداد می کنه اما در اولین فرصت، این مساله رو پیگیری خواهم کرد. متاسفانه رفتار و لحن بسیاری از کاربران سایت نیز تغییر کرده. (بطور کلی عرض می کنم و خدایی نکرده منظورم شخص شما نیست). من نمیدونم چه اتفاقی افتاده، اما به گمانم قبلا اعضاء و کاربران سایت (مدیر و غیر مدیر، تفاوتی نداشت) بیشتر با هم دوست بودند و بنظر میرسید هدف مشترکی رو دنبال می کنند. اما ظاهرا چیزی از اون صمیمیت باقی نمونده باشه. گویی همه میخوان مشکلات سایت رو تک نفره حل کنن، از آموزش و تولید محتوا گرفته، تا قضاوت و حکم صادر کردن. در این بین نیز یه عده آدم سود جو، تاپیک های بی معنا و بی محتوایی رو به بخش های مختلف ارسال می کنن و از آب گل آلود ماهی میگیرن. :(

ترجیحا میدم در حال حاضر بیشتر از این در مورد مشکلات سایت صحبت نکنم چون به گمانم عموم ما بر اونها واقفیم. سعی میکنم اولین گام در جهت رفع بخشی از اونها رو امروز بردارم...

موفق باشید.

پ.ن.:

هر 30 پست ایشون که Warez بود حذف و بدلیل ارسال این پست ها، از سایت نیز اخراج شدند.پست های تبلیغاتی MeGate که در بخش طراحی وب ارسال شده بود نیز حذف شد.

----------


## aliramazani

بهترین سایتی که باهاش کار کردم برنامه نویسه. هر که ناراضیه دیگه نیاد. همتون تا زمانی که بهش احتیاج داشتین هیچکدوم این حرفا را نمی زدین و اگر برای وارد شدن به سایت باید چند کیلومتر تبلیغ میدیدین اینکارو میکردین. حالا که از طریقاین سایت یکم حرفه ای شدید دارین این حرفا رو میزنین؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

> از طریقاین سایت یکم حرفه ای شدید


صحبت شما رو قبول ندارم.
در ضمن کسی قرار نبود دیگه نیاد. صحبت سر کیفیته.
برنامه نویس رو دوست داریم که داریم براش جز می زنیم. وگرنه رفتن کاری نداره.

----------


## sagggad

با سلام
من فقط میتونم بگم:
*دندون های اسب پیش کشی رو نمیشمرن*
اگر هم مدیران این مشکل رو هم کم کنن دیگه وظیفشون نــــــــــــــــــــبوده یه لطفی بوده که جای تشکر داره
 :متفکر:

----------

